# Potential Hosts of Future Sporting Events



## Leedsrule (Apr 6, 2010)

The London BestShard said:


> South Africa 2010 used 10 stadiums in 9 cities just like this. Villa Park is too old. Brighton would lift the roof if it came to it.


Yes, all the others used at least 12. SA dont have 12 big stadiums, we do. We would probably use 14 or so.

Villa Park isnt that old, it featured in the 2018 bid and like I said they would definately use a stadium in Birmingham, englands second largest city. Plus they would use Elland Road and possibly Hillsborough. You may not like them because theyre 'old' but theyre bigger and better stadiums than the amex or st marys, and they featured in the '18 bid. And Brighton wouldnt waste money buildding a new roof just a few years after building it, they cant afford that! They couldnt just raise it either, it would have to be made bigger and a different shape, which would just be too expansive and pointless. If england host it these will be the venues:
Wembley (90,000)
Emirates (60,000)
Olympic Stadium (80,000) or the new Spurs Stadium (56,000)
Stadium MK (Expanded to 55,000)
Villa Park (Expanded to 50,000)
New Nottingham Forest Stadium (45,000)
New Plymouth Stadium (42,000)
New Bristol City Stadium (44,000)
St James Park (52,000 or Expansion to 61,000)
Stanley Park (72,000)
Elland Road (Expanded to 51,000)
Old Trafford (76,000) or City of Manchester Stadium (Expanded to 60,000+)


----------



## The London BestShard (Mar 11, 2013)

Leedsrule said:


> Yes, all the others used at least 12. SA dont have 12 big stadiums, we do. We would probably use 14 or so.
> 
> Villa Park isnt that old, it featured in the 2018 bid and like I said they would definately use a stadium in Birmingham, englands second largest city. Plus they would use Elland Road and possibly Hillsborough. You may not like them because theyre 'old' but theyre bigger and better stadiums than the amex or st marys, and they featured in the '18 bid. And Brighton wouldnt waste money buildding a new roof just a few years after building it, they cant afford that! They couldnt just raise it either, it would have to be made bigger and a different shape, which would just be too expansive and pointless. If england host it these will be the venues:
> Wembley (90,000)
> ...


Oh yeah I should of added the New Nottingham Forest Stadium. Love the renders.


----------



## lwa (Aug 2, 2010)

As much as I wuld love to see it, not sure a Scotland RWC is that feasible.. But shall have a go:

Edinburgh:
Murrayfield (67,800)
Easter Road (20,000)
New Hearts/Edinburgh Rugby Stadium/Meadowbank.. Not sure any will ever happen

Glasgow:
Hampden (52,000)
Ibrox (50,000)
Celtic Park (60,000 - but not sure it's big enough to fit a rugby pitch in)
Scotstoun Stadium (16,000 with temporary seats)

Aberdeen:
Pittodrie (22,000)/Replacement

Dundee:
New Dundee Stadium (20,000-ish, could be larger and reduced post tournament)

Killmarnock:
Rugby Park (18,000)

Struggling after that though.. Would ideally include a borders ground, but none are even cose to the required standard.

Still a few grounds short though, without accounting for 7/10 being in just 2 cities.

TBH, there are places I would rather see the RWC hosted (Italy, Argentina, North America, Russia..). What I would like to see though is 12/16 team European Championships each Lions year. Scotland would be a more realistic host for that IMO.


----------



## The London BestShard (Mar 11, 2013)

UEFA Champions League Final 2015 - Emirates Stadium  MY TEAM. (I Read it is a Candidate so don't say about capacity).

UEFA Europa League Final 2015 - National Stadium Warsaw.


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

Whenever the Champions League final comes to London, it will be held at Wembley. Reason? £££££££££.

The most that the likes of the Emirates or the new White Hart Lane will ever get is the Europa League final.


----------



## LucianPopa1000 (Jul 5, 2011)

Minimum net capacity for a stadium to host CL final is 65k(and that if it has close stands).So no Emirates.Id like to see a final at Old Trafford once in a while though,Wembley shouldnt get all the finals held in England,just like Bernabeu shouldnt always get the nod ahead of the bigger Camp Nou.


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

LucianPopa1000 said:


> England deserves a world cup asap.They have stadiums,infrastructure and love football.Only thing they dont have is simpathy from blatter... *England not getting a world cup in the 20s would be shameful*.


Maybe. But it's more than likely that that is exactly what will happen.

Russia 2018.

Qatar 2022.

So the chances are that there will be a strong lobby in Africa and / or South America for them to stage the World Cup in 2026 - arguing that it wouldn't be Europe's turn.

But even if FIFA ignored the claims of other continental federations, it's still quite likely that there will be sufficient anti England sentiment within FIFA that they will choose any number of other European bids ahead of England's. Holland & Belgium; Spain (with or without Portugal) if they are financially in a position to stage such a major event by then; Italy even.

I think I could be a very old man if I live to see a world cup finals in England.


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

LucianPopa1000 said:


> Minimum net capacity for a stadium to host CL final is 65k(and that if it has close stands).So no Emirates.Id like to see a final at Old Trafford once in a while though,Wembley shouldnt get all the finals held in England,just like Bernabeu shouldnt always get the nod ahead of the bigger Camp Nou.


CL final was at Old Trafford a few years ago, wasn't it?

So I'm sure it will be held there again at some point in the future. It's only CL finals specifically in London (rather than in England) that are certain to be at Wembley.


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

JimB said:


> *CL final was at Old Trafford a few years ago, wasn't it*?
> 
> So I'm sure it will be held there again at some point in the future. It's only CL finals specifically in London (rather than in England) that are certain to be at Wembley.


2003. I only remember it because of the floating footballs.


----------



## LucianPopa1000 (Jul 5, 2011)

FIFA are scum who only care about their money.They dont care about football fans.England should definetely host.I wouldnt mind a Italy WC ,although it will be boring as hell.Spain with/without Portugal would be nice.But England should get the nod,they have been waiting for ages.The last world cup was in africa,next in South America.Looking at what host we'll have in th next 2 tournaments,i wouldnt be shocked if USA and Australia host in 2026 and 2030.Does FIFA still use the rotation thing?


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

LucianPopa1000 said:


> *FIFA are scum who only care about their money.They dont care about football fans.*England should definetely host.I wouldnt mind a Italy WC ,although it will be boring as hell.Spain with/without Portugal would be nice.But England should get the nod,they have been waiting for ages.The last world cup was in africa,next in South America.Looking at what host we'll have in th next 2 tournaments,i wouldnt be shocked if USA and Australia host in 2026 and 2030.Does FIFA still use the rotation thing?


Yep, just like the FA and the owners of most clubs in England. The modern game really is a corporate *****.


----------



## The London BestShard (Mar 11, 2013)

Fifa are thieves.


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

The London BestShard said:


> Fifa are thieves.


Indeed.

But the FA haven't helped their own cause - alienating other FIFA delegates for years.


----------



## Leedsrule (Apr 6, 2010)

lwa said:


> As much as I wuld love to see it, not sure a Scotland RWC is that feasible.. But shall have a go


I always thought this'd be a nice idea but they always seem to bid with the other celtic nations. Assuming they bidded on their own, it wouldnt be for a couple more times as england has it next- maybe 2023 after Japan or 2027. 



> Celtic Park (60,000 - but not sure it's big enough to fit a rugby pitch in)


Im sure it would be, a rugby pitch without endzones is shorter than a football pitch, so you coiuld just have a pitch with shortened endzones. 


So these are the venues i'd pick (Any 12 from the following- *'s next to the 12 i'd choose):

Murrayfield*
City: Edinburgh
Capacity: 67,500
Opening Match, Pool Matches, Both Semi's and Final.

Celtic Park*
City: Glasgow
Capacity: 60,000
Pool Matches and 2 Quarter-finals.

Ibrox Stadium*
City: Glasgow
Capacity: 51,000
Pool Matches and 1 Quarter-final.

Hamden Park*
City: Glasgow
Capacity: 50,670
Pool Matches and 1 Quarter-final.

Pittodrie Stadium*
City: Aberdeen
Capacity: 22,200

Easter Road*
City: Edinburgh
Capacity: 20,250

Tynecastle Park*
City: Edinburgh
Capacity: 18,300 (Possible expansion to 25,000)

Rugby Park*
City: Kilmarnock
Capacity: 18,220

Tannadice Park*
City: Dundee
Capacity: 14,200

Falkirk Stadium*
City: Falkirk
Capacity: Expanded to 18,000 (15k permenant, 3k temporary)

Temporary Dumfries stadium*
City: Dumfries
Capacity: 20,000

Caledonian Stadium*
City: Inverness
Capacity: Expanded to 17,000 (Perminatly or Temporarily)

Strathclyde Homes stadium
City: Dumbarton
Capacity: Temporarily expanded to 15,000

St James park
City: Newcastle
Capacity: 52,000
In England, but some WC's in the past have used stadium's in other countries. 

Stadium of Light
City: Sunderland
Capacity: 48,000

Meadowbank Stadium
City: Edinburgh
Capacity: 17,000 (Expandable to 30k+, temporarily)

Edit: Forgot to mention these possible venues-

Starks Park
City: Kirkcaldy
Capacity: Temporarily expanded to 15,000

Firhill Stadium
City: Glasgow
Capacity: Temporaily expanded to 16,000

Another Edit: Just noticed this stadium, home of Gala Rugby Club, in the scottish borders. It'd be nice to use at least 1 league rugby stadium. It held a match in the '99 RWC.

Netherdale
City: Galashiels
Capacity: 6,000 (Temporarily expandable to 12,000 or so)


----------



## Laurence2011 (Mar 4, 2011)

Leedsrule said:


> Yes, all the others used at least 12. SA dont have 12 big stadiums, we do. We would probably use 14 or so.
> 
> Villa Park isnt that old, it featured in the 2018 bid and like I said they would definately use a stadium in Birmingham, englands second largest city. Plus they would use Elland Road and possibly Hillsborough. You may not like them because theyre 'old' but theyre bigger and better stadiums than the amex or st marys, and they featured in the '18 bid. And Brighton wouldnt waste money buildding a new roof just a few years after building it, they cant afford that! They couldnt just raise it either, it would have to be made bigger and a different shape, which would just be too expansive and pointless. If england host it these will be the venues:
> Wembley (90,000)
> ...


I think there'll definetely be a third london stadium in a future english world cup. but I honestly think it'll be a future chelsea stadium, they could go and build a 70,000 capacity stadium.. also the etihad is supposedly planned to be expanded to about 70,000 (eventually) so we could even see two manchester stadiums as well, other places like st marys (being expanded to 40,000) and maybe even britannia or molineux stadiums could be in with a shout with their possible expansions. I can't see that there'd only be 10 stadiums- at least 12-14 i'd say


----------



## Leedsrule (Apr 6, 2010)

Laurence2011 said:


> I think there'll definetely be a third london stadium in a future english world cup. but I honestly think it'll be a future chelsea stadium, they could go and build a 70,000 capacity stadium.. also the etihad is supposedly planned to be expanded to about 70,000 (eventually) so we could even see two manchester stadiums as well, other places like st marys (being expanded to 40,000) and maybe even britannia or molineux stadiums could be in with a shout with their possible expansions. I can't see that there'd only be 10 stadiums- at least 12-14 i'd say


Why not just use Twickenham? But im sure if they did build another london venue they could find a tennantfor it easily if they put it in the right location. I still beleve chelsea would fill 70k if the tickets were piced right.

I hope the city of manchester is used- i prefer it to OT but i'm not convinced they can expand it to 70k without lifting the roof. 60k, yes, but not 70. 

Britannia and Molineux- The latter is only going to be expanded to 38k for now, I suppose they could rebuild the main stand too incresing the capacity, but it's very close to birmingham so they might not want to choose it as well as villa park. Stoke is a shithole, and I cant see the brittania being expanded to over 40k anytime soon.

St Marys is OK but I think to spread the tournament around a bit more they'd rather a stadium in Plymouth, Bristol and some in London rather than using St Marys as S'oton is pretty close to London.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

DaveyCakes said:


> Absolutely no chance of Dublin Olympics anytime soon, if ever.


For that region. I could see a Glasgow Olympics, especially if they win the rights to host the 2018 Youth Olympics and that goes well.

Imagine the following venues:

*New* - Olympic Stadium - 80,000 (Athletics, Modern Pentathlon, Ceremonies) (downsized much like London's to 25,000)
*New* - Olympic Pool - 15,000 - 20,000 (Diving, Swimming, Waterpolo Finals, Modern Pentathlon)
*New* - Olympic Arena - 8,000 (Basketball Preliminaries, Modern Pentathlon)
*New* - Milton Rowing Centre - 15,000 (Rowing/Canoeing)
*New* - Milton Slalom Centre - 6,000 (Canoe/Kayak Slalom)
*New* - Glasgow Tennis Centre - 3,000/5,000/10,000 (Tennis)

*Existing* - Hampden Park - 70,000+ (Football Finals)
*Existing* - Celtic Park - 60,000 (Rugby 7's)
*Existing* - Ibrox Stadium - 20,000 in 2 halls (Handball, Volleyball) (Fitted with retractable roof, similar setup to Atlanta's Georgia Dome during the 1996 Olympics)
*Existing/Expansion* - Scottish Exhibition and Conference Centre - Various Capacities (Boxing, Judo, Table Tennis, Taekwondo, Rythmic Gymnastics, Weightlifting)
*Existing* - Hydro Arena - 12,000 (Basketball Finals, Gymnastics)
*Existing* - Glasgow Green Hockey Centre - 5,000 and 10,000 (Field Hockey)
*Existing* - Tallcross International Aquatics Centre - 5,000 (Synchronized Swimming, Waterpolo)
*Existing* - Kelvin Hall - 5,000 (Fencing)
*Existing* - Commonwealth Arena - 5,000 (Badminton)
*Existing* - Sir Chris Hoy Velodrome - 4,500 (Track Cycling)
*Existing* - Barry Buddon Shooting Centre - 5,000 (Shooting)
*Existing* - Kennmure Riding School - Various (Equestrian)
*Existing* - Cathkin Braes Mountain Bike Trails - Various (Mountain Bike Cycling)
*Existing* - Troon Yacht Club - Various (Sailing)
*Existing* - Golf Venue - Various (Golf)

*Temporary* - BMX Stadium - 5,000 (BMX Cycling)
*Temporary* - Beach Volleyball Stadium - 10,000 (Beach Volleyball)
*Temporary *- Archery Field - 6,000 (Archery)

I think I mention the key sports. 

As for Football Preliminaries:
Scotland - Edinburgh Murrayfield - 67,500
Scotland - New Dundee Stadium - 20,000+
Scotland - New Aberdeen Stadium - 20,000+
Wales - Cardiff Millenium Stadium - 74,500
England - London Wembley Stadium - 90,000
England - Manchester Old Trafford - 76,089
Northern Ireland - New Windsor Park - 18,000

Imagine it in 2028. It could happen, 10 years after a successful Youth Olympics.


----------



## State of London (Feb 21, 2013)

What about a possible 2026 Great Britain and Ireland FIFA World Cup (note- capacity indicates both current and possible expanded capacity):

Wembley Stadium (90,000)-London

Twickenham Stadium (82,000)-London

London Olympic Stadium (60,000)-London

Old Trafford (76,000-95,000)-Manchester

Millennium Stadium (74,500-80,000)-Cardiff

Murrayfield Stadium (67,100)-Edinburgh

Celtic Park (60,300-75,000)-Glasgow

Emirates Stadium (60,300)-London

St James’ Park (52,400-60,000)-Newcastle

Ibrox Stadium (51,000-57,000)-Glasgow

Hampden Park (52,000)-Glasgow

Stadium of Light (49,000-63,000)-Sunderland

Etihad Stadium (47,800-60,000)-Manchester

Anfield (45,200-60,000)-Liverpool

Villa Park (42,700-50,000)-Birmingham

Croke Park (73,500)-Dublin

Aviva Stadium (51,700)-Dublin


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Then you'd have Scotland, Wales and Ireland fighting for places in the final.

Not to mention Ireland could only offer 2 stadiums in Dublin no less.


----------



## State of London (Feb 21, 2013)

Lord David said:


> Then you'd have Scotland, Wales and Ireland fighting for places in the final.
> 
> Not to mention Ireland could only offer 2 stadiums in Dublin no less.


Well personally I was thinking of setting up a Great Britain and Ireland football team (as well as similar teams in other sports), but thats for another thread...

It would however be a good thing if Scotland, Wales, Northern Ireland and Ireland got to appear in a major tournement!

I could incorporate further stadiums in Ireland however...


----------



## joezierer (Jan 16, 2011)

How about one where the World Baseball Classic becomes a rotating host thing like the Olympics or World Cup.

The way it works now is different groups are spread out. One group in Taiwan, one in Japan, one in Puerto Rico, one in the US. What if they just did a tournament in a certain area?

Like they could do the first in New York City since it has several stadiums.

Early Rounds:
MCU Park, Brooklyn
RCB Ballpark, Staten Island
Bethpage Ballpark, Long Island
Riverfront Stadium, Newark, NJ

Semifinals:
Citi Field, Queens
Yankee Stadium, Bronx

I'd imagine Yankee Stadium would get the final because of history and whatnot.


----------



## State of London (Feb 21, 2013)

As a way to increase the popularity of rugby in America, perhaps they could host the 2023 World Cup with the following stadiums:

FedEx Field-Washington DC (85,000)

MetLife Stadium-New York City (82,500)

Cowboys Stadium-Dallas (80,000)

Arrowhead Stadium-Kansas City (76,400)

Sports Authority Field at Mile High-Denver (76,100)

Farmers Field-Los Angeles (76,000) 

Sun Life Stadium-Miami (75,500)

New Chargers Stadium-San Diego (75,000)

Bank of America Stadium-Charlotte (73,700)

Mercedes-Benz Superdome-New Orleans (73,200)

FirstEnergy Stadium-Cleveland (73,200)

Reliant Stadium-Houston (71,000)

M&T Bank Stadium-Baltimore (71,000)

Gillette Stadium-Boston (68,700)

Lincoln Financial Field-Philadelphia (68,500)

Santa Clara Stadium-San Francisco (68,500)

CenturyLink Field-Seattle (67,000)

New Falcons Stadium-Atlanta (65,000)

Ford Field-Detroit (65,000)

Heinz Field-Pittsburgh (65,000)

University of Phoenix Stadium-Phoenix (63,400)

Solider Field-Chicago (61,500)


----------



## crazydude (Aug 4, 2009)

South Africa Rugby World Cup 2023

Soccer City Johannesburg 94 700 opening match, group stage, quarter final, final
Cape Town Stadium Cape Town 68 000 (temp seats) group stage, quarter final, semi-final
Moses Mabhida Durban 62 700 (temp seats) group stage, quarter final, semi-final
Ellis Park Johannesburg 62 500 group stage, quarter final, 3rd place
Loftus Versfeld Pretoria 51 700 group stage
Newlands Cape Town >50 000 (standing areas closed) group stage
Nelson Mandela Bay Port Elizabeth 48 000 group stage
Royal Bafokeng Stadium 42 000 group stage
Peter Mokaba Polokwane 41 700 group stage
Mbombela Stadium Nelspruit 40 900 group stage
Free State Bloemfontein 40 900 group stage
Hoffe Park Kimberly 18 000 group stage
Buffalo City East London 16 000 group stage
Outeniqua Park 10 000 group stage

14 stadiums in 12 cities. At least 1 stadium in each of the SA's 9 political provinces and stadiums in 12 of SA's 14 rugby provinces.


----------



## The London BestShard (Mar 11, 2013)

South Africa have hosted too much.


----------



## Leedsrule (Apr 6, 2010)

*FIBA Under-19 World Championship 2015 Bids*

*Morocco*
Salle Mohamed V, Casablanca- 12000
Salle Ibn Yassine, Rabat- 5000
Salle 11 Janvier, Fes- 4000
Salle de Nador, Nador- 2500


*Greece*
Helliniko Indoor Arena, Athens- 15000
PAOK Arena, Thessaloniki- 8500
Galatsi Olympic Hall, Athens- 6000


*California, USA*
Haas Pavilion, Berkeley- 12100
Galen Center, Los Angeles- 10200
Maples Pavilion, Stanford- 7400
Jenny Craig Pavilion, San Diego- 5100


*Beijing, China*
Wukesong Indoor Stadium- 18000
China Agricultural University Gymnasium- 8000
Beijing Institute of Technology Gymnasium- 5000


----------



## Leedsrule (Apr 6, 2010)

The London BestShard said:


> South Africa have hosted too much.


Have they? They held the WC 2010 and the AFCON 2013. 

England have held the Olympics, Rugby World Cup, 2 Champions league finals and possibly the Euro 2020 finals. 

South Africa and their great stadiums deserve one more decent tournament.


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

Leedsrule said:


> Have they? They held the WC 2010 and the AFCON 2013.
> 
> England have held the Olympics, Rugby World Cup, 2 Champions league finals and possibly the Euro 2020 finals.
> 
> *South Africa and their great stadiums deserve one more decent tournament.*


Indeed. South Africa would be a great choice for the 2023 for the RWC. I also wouldn't mind seeing Italy or Argentina getting to host the 2023 RWC, especially if it means they finally improve their stadiums in order to host the competition. Let's face it, those two nations could certainly do with improving their stadiums.


----------



## The London BestShard (Mar 11, 2013)

We are the home of Football so we deserve lots of tournaments.


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

The London BestShard said:


> We are the home of Football so we deserve lots of tournaments.


Good grief. Oh well, on my ignore list you go.


----------



## The London BestShard (Mar 11, 2013)

RMB2007 said:


> Good grief. Oh well, on my ignore list you go.


What have I done wrong?


----------



## Leedsrule (Apr 6, 2010)

RMB2007 said:


> Indeed. South Africa would be a great choice for the 2023 for the RWC. I also wouldn't mind seeing Italy or Argentina getting to host the 2023 RWC, especially if it means they finally improve their stadiums in order to host the competition. Let's face it, those two nations could certainly do with improving their stadiums.


Yeah but unfourtunately not many countrys develop stadiums for the rugby world cup like they would for the football world cup. Italy's stadiums could do with modernising, but i'm not sure they'd improve stadiums like san nicola which would just be too big to use as they'd never be filled.



The London BestShard said:


> We are the home of Football so we deserve lots of tournaments.


Just stfu, seriously??



RMB2007 said:


> Good grief. Oh well, on my ignore list you go.


We have an ignore list?!


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

Leedsrule said:


> We have an ignore list?!


Yep. Click on User CP, then click on 'Edit Ignore List' in the settings and options part, and then add the person you want to ignore in the space provided.


----------



## Leedsrule (Apr 6, 2010)

RMB2007 said:


> Yep. Click on User CP, then click on 'Edit Ignore List' in the settings and options part, and then add the person you want to ignore in the space provided.


Then you cant see any of their posts?


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

Leedsrule said:


> Then you cant see any of their posts?


You get this show up instead:


----------



## Leedsrule (Apr 6, 2010)

*FIFA Women's World Cup- Portugal 2019*

Bring The FIFA Womens World Cup back to Europe in 2019!

Venues:

*Estádio da Luz*, Lisbon
Capacity: 65 647

















Opening Match and Final


*Estádio do Dragão*, Porto
Capacity: 50 399

















Group A (minus opening game), 1 Round of 16 match and Both Semi-Finals


*Municipal de Aveiro*, Aveiro
Capacity: 30 678

















Group F, 1 Round of 16 match and 2 Quarter Finals


*Estádio Algarve*, Faro
Capacity: 30 305

















Group E and 2 Round of 16 matches


*Cidade de Coimbra*, Coimbra
Capacity: 30 210

















Group C and 1 Round of 16 match


*Municipal de Braga*, Braga
Capacity: 30 154

















Group B, 1 Round of 16 match and 2 Quarter Finals


*Estádio Municipal Dr. Magalhães Pessoa*, Leiria
Capacity: 24 771

















Group D and 2 Round of 16 matches


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

joezierer said:


> How about one where the World Baseball Classic becomes a rotating host thing like the Olympics or World Cup.
> 
> The way it works now is different groups are spread out. One group in Taiwan, one in Japan, one in Puerto Rico, one in the US. What if they just did a tournament in a certain area?
> 
> ...


I don't know how strong the World Baseball Classic is but if it is robust enough then sole hostage would be really cool. I imagine that all relys on how the American public take to it. If the Americans take it seriously then everyone else will, in a chance to measure up.

Canada, Japan and South Korea would also be great hosts. American regions could host as opposed to the whole nation, say a North East WBC in Washington, Baltimore, Philadelphia, New York and Boston, A West Coast WBC, Gulf-Coast/Texas/Florida WBC, Mid-West WBC etc

If Australia hosted, I'm pretty sure we would tolerate the massive foulball areas that would be unavoidable on our Cricket Ovals because it's a one off spectacle. The Cricket Ovals could also cap their capacity to 2/3's to ensure that the seating is tucked close around the Baseball field. No doubt Melbourne would be easily stirred up to reclaim its former highest attendance at a Baseball match record.

Melbourne: Etihad Stadium (53 000) and Final at MCG (100 000).
Sydney: Skoda Stadium (25 000 and good Baseball fit) and the SCG (48 000)
Brisbane: The Gabba (42 000)
Perth: The WACA (20 000)
Adelaide: Adelaide Oval (50 000)





State of London said:


> As a way to increase the popularity of rugby in America, perhaps they could host the 2023 World Cup with the following stadiums:
> 
> FedEx Field-Washington DC (85,000)
> 
> ...


Unfortunately the majority of NFL stadiums are either too short, narrow or both to fit a Rugby Union field. The field dimensions are somewhat flexible but I highly doubt the IRB would be willing to divert extremely far from the international standard for a World Cup. I could only see them going as small as 116m (8m deep ingoal areas) / 68m (modern defenses are too efficient to go narrower).

There are some Collage Stadiums that can fit the above dimensions and possible some MLB Ballparks. Canadian CFL stadiums can fit full size Rugby Union fields.



crazydude said:


> South Africa Rugby World Cup 2023
> 
> Soccer City Johannesburg 94 700 opening match, group stage, quarter final, final
> Cape Town Stadium Cape Town 68 000 (temp seats) group stage, quarter final, semi-final
> ...


Will Newlands still exist when South Africa next host the RWC?
Shouldn't Capetown, Durban or Pretoria host the 3rd place game?

Could Royal Bafokeng stadium (track and proximaty to Jo'burg/Pretoria) Outeniqua Park (small size) be dropped?


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Walbanger said:


> I don't know how strong the World Baseball Classic is but if it is robust enough then sole hostage would be really cool. I imagine that all relys on how the American public take to it. If the Americans take it seriously then everyone else will, in a chance to measure up.


Actually you have it backwards. The World Baseball Classic is taken seriously by almost every baseball country in the world, except the United States. The WBC should go where its appreciated: Japan, Canada, South Korea, Mexico, Puerto Rico, the Dominican Republic, etc. Honestly, I don't care whether people in 1 country ignore it; it matters to the rest of us.


----------



## Good Karma (Mar 22, 2011)

Leedsrule said:


> Bring The FIFA Womens World Cup back to Europe in 2019!


Portugal definately should get a chance to host more tournaments, there are some amazing stadiums as we all saw in Euro 2004. It's a shame it will never get a chance to host a full World Cup without Spain.


----------



## Its AlL gUUd (Jan 24, 2006)

The London BestShard said:


> We are the home of Football so we deserve lots of tournaments.


Omg I actually cringed when I read this :cripes:

It's nice that you're patriotic and proud of where you are from but it is also nicer to show some humility and to be humble. Comments like that are just embarrassing.


----------



## Leedsrule (Apr 6, 2010)

*World Men's Handball Championship- China 2019*

In 2017, 5 of the last 6 World Handball Championships will have been held in Europe. It should go somewhere where the sport is not particularly big but the potential is there, I think China is as good a place as any, and they have some great indoor arenas. 

So... The Venues:

Beijing National Indoor Stadium, Beijing (19,000)
Shenzhen Arena, Shenzhen (18,000)
Olympic Sports Center Gymnasium, Nanjing (13,000)
Tianjin Arena, Tianjin (10,000)
Beilun Gymnasium, Ningbo (8,000)
CAU Gymnasium, Beijing (8,000)
BIT Gymnasium, Beijing (5,000)
Baqu Arena, Harbin (5,000)
Luwan Gymnasium, Shanghai (3,000)

Group A- BIT Gymnasium and CAU Gymnasium 
Group B- Baqu Arena and Nanjing Olympic Sports Center Gymnasium 
Group C- Luwan Gymnasium and Shenzhen Arena
Group D- Tianjin Arena and Beilun Gymnasium

Group I- Beijing National Indoor Stadium 
Group II- Shenzhen Arena

Placement Matches- Beilun Gymnasium, BIT Gymnasium, Nanjing Olympic Sports Center Gymnasium, Baqu Arena and Luwan Gymnasium
Semifinals- CAU Gymnasium and Shenzhen Arena
3rd Place Final- Tianjin Arena
Final- Beijing National Indoor Stadium


----------



## The London BestShard (Mar 11, 2013)

RMB2007 said:


> You get this show up instead:


You think I care you opinionated mug.


----------



## The London BestShard (Mar 11, 2013)

Its AlL gUUd said:


> Omg I actually cringed when I read this :cripes:
> 
> It's nice that you're patriotic and proud of where you are from but it is also nicer to show some humility and to be humble. Comments like that are just embarrassing.


What ever.


----------



## Leedsrule (Apr 6, 2010)

The London BestShard said:


> You think I care you opinionated mug.


He can't see you- js.


----------



## Its AlL gUUd (Jan 24, 2006)

The London BestShard said:


> What ever.


I was trying to be constructive, no offence intended.

Moving on.

I would like to see somewhere like Liverpool or Birmingham host a Commonwealth Games. It would do wonders to the cities the same way it has for Manchester. Obviously some venues would need to be built, some of which may not make economic sense to keep but they can take a leaf out of London's book and use temporary venues if required.


----------



## vitaming (Oct 5, 2011)

WBC in Oz played on ovals could be cool...


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Its AlL gUUd said:


> I was trying to be constructive, no offence intended.
> 
> Moving on.
> 
> I would like to see somewhere like Liverpool or Birmingham host a Commonwealth Games. It would do wonders to the cities the same way it has for Manchester. Obviously some venues would need to be built, some of which may not make economic sense to keep but they can take a leaf out of London's book and use temporary venues if required.


Birmingham made a bid for the 1992 Olympics. They got a world class arena out of it and have hosted numerous minor and major sporting events since that failed bid.


Manchester bid for 1996 and 2000. Failing both. They used much information from their 2 Olympic bids in their 2002 Commonwealth Games bid. Even went so far as to offer that 80,000 seater Olympic sized stadium, quite possibly after knowledge that Kuala Lumpur was going to build a 100,000 seater stadium. Of course this wasn't necessary for such a lower scale event so they opted for the logical option of a 41,000 seater venue, where one end would have temporary stands to finish the track, a so after the games they could be removed for the Commonwealth Stadium to be re-modeled into the City of Manchester Stadium. The Aquatics Centre wasn't apparently FINA approved (8 lanes not 10) yet was still able to host such events for the games.


----------



## chibimatty (Oct 6, 2010)

Good Karma said:


> Portugal definately should get a chance to host more tournaments, there are some amazing stadiums as we all saw in Euro 2004. It's a shame it will never get a chance to host a full World Cup without Spain.


Yeah, I think its a real shame actually. But when you think about it, Porto District itself has about the same population as the whole of Qatar, so according to "FIFA logic" a Portugal World Cup is viable! :happy:

Hopefully rugby can develop to the point where Rugby World Cup can be held there. I think that would be tremendous fun. Força Lobos!


----------



## State of London (Feb 21, 2013)

Walbanger said:


> Unfortunately the majority of NFL stadiums are either too short, narrow or both to fit a Rugby Union field. The field dimensions are somewhat flexible but I highly doubt the IRB would be willing to divert extremely far from the international standard for a World Cup. I could only see them going as small as 116m (8m deep ingoal areas) / 68m (modern defenses are too efficient to go narrower).
> 
> There are some Collage Stadiums that can fit the above dimensions and possible some MLB Ballparks. Canadian CFL stadiums can fit full size Rugby Union fields.


Thats a shame, but are MLD stadiums good places to place rugby for the spectator?

I did consider adding some Canadian (all of which are CFL) stadiums to the mix, but then I realised that it would be too many for such a tournament...


----------



## crazydude (Aug 4, 2009)

Walbanger said:


> Will Newlands still exist when South Africa next host the RWC?
> Shouldn't Capetown, Durban or Pretoria host the 3rd place game?
> 
> Could Royal Bafokeng stadium (track and proximaty to Jo'burg/Pretoria) Outeniqua Park (small size) be dropped?


Newlands could be gone by 2023, and the 3rd place match could easily go to one of those 3, this is just theoretical. I picked Royal Bafokeng and Outeniqua Park to have stadiums in most rugby provinces. Small stadiums could be useful for less fancied teams. Also, the RWC can do with many stadiums due to pitch wear out.


----------



## joezierer (Jan 16, 2011)

isaidso said:


> Actually you have it backwards. The World Baseball Classic is taken seriously by almost every baseball country in the world, except the United States. The WBC should go where its appreciated: Japan, Canada, South Korea, Mexico, Puerto Rico, the Dominican Republic, etc. Honestly, I don't care whether people in 1 country ignore it; it matters to the rest of us.


Considering that Americans play for other countries (such as jewish players playing for Israel) there's a good reason the US team is bad. Also the fact that Puerto Rico is considered a different country which makes no sense at all.


----------



## The London BestShard (Mar 11, 2013)

Its AlL gUUd said:


> I was trying to be constructive, no offence intended.
> 
> Moving on.
> 
> I would like to see somewhere like Liverpool or Birmingham host a Commonwealth Games. It would do wonders to the cities the same way it has for Manchester. Obviously some venues would need to be built, some of which may not make economic sense to keep but they can take a leaf out of London's book and use temporary venues if required.


Ok sorry.


----------



## flierfy (Mar 4, 2008)

Its AlL gUUd said:


> Omg I actually cringed when I read this :cripes:
> 
> It's nice that you're patriotic and proud of where you are from but it is also nicer to show some humility and to be humble. Comments like that are just embarrassing.


It might be embarrassing. Yet, the comment is still true. There is nowhere near the passion for the game as it is in Britain and England in particular. So hosting big games and tournaments in England more often than elsewhere would be sensible.


----------



## The London BestShard (Mar 11, 2013)

I don't wanna argue with anyone. It's started to anger me.


----------



## LucianPopa1000 (Jul 5, 2011)

flierfy said:


> It might be embarrassing. Yet, the comment is still true. There is nowhere near the passion for the game as it is in Britain and England in particular. So hosting big games and tournaments in England more often than elsewhere would be sensible.


There is nowhere near as much passion for the game?how come?I'm pretty sure the germans or spanish or brazilians love football *AT LEAST AS MUCH*as english people do.Tournaments should be hosted everywhere.Just because football was invented in England doesn't mean 2 CL finals should be hosted each decade at Wembley or you should host WC finals every 20 years.England isn't the biggest footballing nation in the world.Your national team is not A-list,the EPL isnt the strongest league anymore either.You have lots of history and tradition but then so do the spanish,brazilians,germans,dutch..
You should host because you havent done so in a long time,other reasons would be BOGUS.


----------



## SVB28 (Jul 13, 2012)

Just doin this for fun... A World Cup in Missouri and kansas

Was just gonna do Missouri because kansas sucks but I want Livestrong Sporting Park in it and also kansas has 2 college football stadiums that could be used

*Arrowhead Stadium* - 76,416
Kansas City, MO
Home of the Kansas City Chiefs (NFL)
Final, Quarterfinal, Round of 16, Group Stage









*Edward Jones Dome* - 66,965
St. Louis, MO
Home of the St. Louis Rams (NFL)
Semifinal, Quarterfinal, Round of 16, Group Stage









*Faurot Field* - 71,004
Columbia, MO
Home of the Missouri Tigers (NCAAF)
Semifinal, Quarterfinal, Round of 16, Group Stage








They have started renovations and so in the next couple years it will look like this and have an increased capacity:









*Sporting Park* - 18,467
Kansas City, KS
Home of Sporting Kansas City (MLS)
3rd Place, Quarterfinal, Round of 16, Group Stage
Would undergo expansion to 40k at least for the MoKan World Cup








I chose SP to be the 4th quarterfinal stadium because it is a great stadium and I feel since it is an SSS and could be expanded easily, so it should get it over the rest of the stadiums that I will show.

*Bill Snyder Family Football Stadium* - 50,000
Manhattan, KS
Home of the kansas State Wildcats (NCAAF)
Round of 16, Group Stage








Currently undergoing a renovation, not sure what the capacity will be after. I don't think there is going to be a much higher capacity because most of the renovations will be on the press box:









*Memorial Stadium* - 50,071
Lawrence, KS
Round of 16, Group Stage
Home of the kansas jayhawks (NCAAF)








Most flattering image of the stadium I could find, this stadium would need to be renovated for the MoKan World Cup... although I guess this dump needs a major renovation anyways

*Plaster Sports Complex* - 16,600
Springfield, MO
Home of the Missouri State Bears (NCAAF)
Round of 16, Group Stage








There are preliminary plans for a renovation, but the stadium would need to be expanded majorly for the WC.

*New SSS Stadium* - 45,000
St. Louis, MO
Round of 16, Group Stage
If STL is really interested in an MLS franchise, they could build this stadium and then take it down to 20k or so after the WC. This is just an idea by me to get to 8 stadiums.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

State of London said:


> Thats a shame, but are MLD stadiums good places to place rugby for the spectator?
> 
> I did consider adding some Canadian (all of which are CFL) stadiums to the mix, but then I realised that it would be too many for such a tournament...


Canada can comfortably host a Rugby World Cup, with venues from all 10 Provinces. In each 10 Provincial capitals, including the nation's capital Ottawa and Edmonton in Alberta.

A FIFA World Cup could also be held, using 12 venues in 8 Provinces/12 cities.


----------



## Leedsrule (Apr 6, 2010)

*FIFA U20 World Cup 2017- Scotland*

I was thinking about what tournaments other GB countries could hold, and then I remembered this. I think this would be the perfect competition for Scotland to hold, and there are the 9 stadium's i'd use:

Celtic Park, Glasgow- 60,500
(Group Matches, 1 Round of 16 Match, 1 Quarter Final and the Final)
Ibrox Stadium, Glasgow- 51,000
(Group Matches, 1 Round of 16 Match and 1 Semi Final)
Hampden Park, Glasgow- 50,600
(Group Matches, 1 Round of 16 Match and 1 Semi Final)
Pittodrie Stadium, Aberdeen- 22,200
(Group Matches and 1 Quarter Final Final)
Easter Road, Edinburgh- 20,250
(Group Matches, 1 Round of 16 Match and 2 Quarter Finals)
Rugby Park, Kilmarnock- 18,220
(Group Matches and 2 Round of 16 Matches)
Tannadice Park, Dundee- 14,200
(Group Matches and 2 Round of 16 Matches)
McDiarmid Park, Perth- 10,600
(Group Matches)
Global Energy Stadium, Dingwall- 6,000
(Group Matches)


----------



## State of London (Feb 21, 2013)

Lord David said:


> Canada can comfortably host a Rugby World Cup, with venues from all 10 Provinces. In each 10 Provincial capitals, including the nation's capital Ottawa and Edmonton in Alberta.
> 
> A FIFA World Cup could also be held, using 12 venues in 8 Provinces/12 cities.


In the case of a Rugby or Football world cup, would there need to be a major programme of stadium upgrades (since even the biggest venues are rather small...)


----------



## Kobo (Dec 12, 2006)

Its AlL gUUd said:


> I was trying to be constructive, no offence intended.
> 
> Moving on.
> 
> I would like to see somewhere like Liverpool or Birmingham host a Commonwealth Games. It would do wonders to the cities the same way it has for Manchester. Obviously some venues would need to be built, some of which may not make economic sense to keep but they can take a leaf out of London's book and use temporary venues if required.


It's great that the Commonwealth Games are happening in Glasgow in 2014. However I bet if it comes to England again it would go to London because of all the olympic venues left in place. Having said that, I share your point that it would do wonders for other major cities to host like Liverpool, Birmingham, Sheffield or even Bristol. Out of those Birmingham is most likely IMO.


----------



## State of London (Feb 21, 2013)

stoutekont said:


> I think Qatar shouldn't host the 2022 FIFA World Cup, instead of them: China & India. Like Korea & Japan did. Travel distances are big, but they were also big in the USA.


Why not just China (who already have the stadiums...), India has a lack of world class football stadiums and I highly doubt 9 years is enough to compensate for that...


----------



## lwa (Aug 2, 2010)

Leedsrule said:


> I was thinking about what tournaments other GB countries could hold, and then I remembered this. I think this would be the perfect competition for Scotland to hold, and there are the 9 stadium's i'd use:
> 
> Celtic Park, Glasgow- 60,500
> (Group Matches, 1 Round of 16 Match, 1 Quarter Final and the Final)
> ...


Have been wanting the SFA to bid for an age grade tournament for years (the stadiums within Glasgow is probably only bettered by London; it's the rest of the country that makes one of the bigger tournaments un-realistic)

However, the fnal would be at Hampden, not Celtic Park.




Kobo said:


> It's great that the Commonwealth Games are happening in Glasgow in 2014. However I bet if it comes to England again it would go to London because of all the olympic venues left in place. Having said that, I share your point that it would do wonders for other major cities to host like Liverpool, Birmingham, Sheffield or even Bristol. Out of those Birmingham is most likely IMO.


Was in the news last week that a London Commonwealth Games was being considered.


----------



## flierfy (Mar 4, 2008)

Lord David said:


> Canada can comfortably host a Rugby World Cup, with venues from all 10 Provinces. In each 10 Provincial capitals, including the nation's capital Ottawa and Edmonton in Alberta.
> 
> A FIFA World Cup could also be held, using 12 venues in 8 Provinces/12 cities.


Your list doesn't add up. All provincial capitals plus the national capital Ottawa are just 11 cities as Edmonton already is one of these 10 provincial capitals.

Anyway, it would be far more practical to pick the 10 or 12 largest cities of Canada regardless of their capital status. That would at least ensure that places like Montréal and Hamilton are among the host cities rather than Charlottetown and Fredericton


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

I want to see the Olympic Games in Cape Town


----------



## Leedsrule (Apr 6, 2010)

stoutekont said:


> I think Qatar shouldn't host the 2022 FIFA World Cup, instead of them: China & India. Like Korea & Japan did. Travel distances are big, but they were also big in the USA.


Why China and India? China is easily capable enough of holding it alone. Theyd probably build 12 football specific stadiums in 4 years for it :L

I think a China WC will happen sometime in the 2020's or 30's.



lwa said:


> However, the fnal would be at Hampden, not Celtic Park.


Why? They'd sell out Celtic Park, and most fans would say its a better stadium with better sightlines ect. although I cant comment on the facilities because I dont know how they compare. Looking at the U20 WC in Colombia in 2011 (?) they got average crowds of almost 30k. Id expect a tournament in scotland to get at least that, with crowds coming from england too, and I think most of the stadiums would be sold out for most games. Possibly its worth including Murrayfield too?


----------



## State of London (Feb 21, 2013)

Leedsrule said:


> Possibly its worth including Murrayfield too?


If that where to happen, should it host the final?


----------



## Leedsrule (Apr 6, 2010)

State of London said:


> If that where to happen, should it host the final?


I think so, unless they improved Hamden Park, it would be stupid not to. they would fill it too im sure.


----------



## State of London (Feb 21, 2013)

Leedsrule said:


> I think so, unless they improved Hamden Park, it would be stupid not to. they would fill it too im sure.


Has there been any suggestions for improvments to Hamden Park?

There were calls for the final of the 2012 Scottish Cup to be held at Murryfield (due to the fact both of the teams are from Edinburgh...)


----------



## lwa (Aug 2, 2010)

Leedsrule said:


> Why? They'd sell out Celtic Park, and most fans would say its a better stadium with better sightlines ect. although I cant comment on the facilities because I dont know how they compare. Looking at the U20 WC in Colombia in 2011 (?) they got average crowds of almost 30k. Id expect a tournament in scotland to get at least that, with crowds coming from england too, and I think most of the stadiums would be sold out for most games. Possibly its worth including Murrayfield too?


Most Celtic fans maybe.. Ask anyone who has ever sat in the away end at CP and it's an opinion they are unlikely to share!

It may have 8,000 more seats (although many of them restricted view) than Hampden and a great atmosphere on european nights, but that's about it. 

Hampden, on the other hand, has some of the best player, media and corporate facilities of any stadium in Europe, it's Scotland's national stadium and it does't carry any OF baggage. There is a reason Hampden has been used for European Finals/Olympics ect. over either Ibrox or Parkhead.

That said, I'm sure UEFA preferred Murrayfield for the Final when we were bidding for Euro 2008.


----------



## Leedsrule (Apr 6, 2010)

*UEFA European Under-19 Football Championship 2017 (Northern Ireland)*

Thinking of other tournaments the home nations could hold alone, I thought itd be nice for Northern Ireland to hold a proper tournament. So, the U19 European Championships seem ideal. I know its been held here before, but I think they could hold it again 12 years later. This is how i'd run it:

*Linfield*
Windsor Park, Belfast
Capacity: Temporarily expanded to 18,500

*Glenavon*
Mourneview Park, Lurgan, Co.Armagh
Capacity: 4,000

*Portadown*
Shamrock Park, Portadown, Co. Armagh
Capacity: Temporarily expanded to 5,800

*Seaview*
Seaview, Belfast
Capacity: 3,380

*Derry*
Celtic Park, Derry, Co. Londonderry
Capacity: 12,000

*Ballymena*
Showgrounds, Ballymena
Capacity: 4,500 or temporarily expanded to around 8,000


Linfield- 1 group game (Opening match), Both semi-finals and the Final
Glenavon- 2 group games
Portadown- 3 group games
Seaview- 2 group games
Derry- 2 group games
Ballymena- 2 group games


----------



## Hibbeler (Mar 28, 2013)

Leedsrule said:


> Thinking of other tournaments the home nations could hold alone, I thought itd be nice for Northern Ireland to hold a proper tournament. So, the U19 European Championships seem ideal. I know its been held here before, but I think they could hold it again 12 years later. This is how i'd run it:
> 
> *Linfield*
> Windsor Park, Belfast
> ...


Northern Ireland has already hosted this tournament as recently as 2005. The grounds used were quite similar to your list but with the Oval and the Newry Showgrounds instead of Portadown, Seaview and Derry. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2005_UEFA_European_Under-19_Football_Championship

My question about your list is whould it not have been better to have used the Brandywell in Derry instead of Celtic Park which is a GAA stadium. AFAIK Derry City are planning to redevelop it (perhaps they're getting a cut of that NI stadium money floating around these days?)

Personally I would rather see such a tournament in the Republic of Ireland instead. The U-19 tournament would be very achievable but I think it would be good to aim for an U-21 championship instead without the use of GAA grounds and using only soccer stadia (except thomond park, I like that one). 

I would suggest something like this: 

Dublin: 
Aviva Stadium: 50,000 

Tallaght Stadium(shamrock rovers): 6,000 

Limerick:
Thomond Park: 26,000

Cork: 
Turners Cross: 7,000

Aviva: 3 group games (including opening match) & semis & final 
Thomond: 3 group games
Tallaght: 3 games
Turners X: 3 games

If aviva is deemed too big for this tournament (I see denmark had it in 2011 and did not use parken for example) we could maybe look at developing a ground in north dublin for Shelbourne/Bohemians or else maybe Sligo or Galway either.

Maybe there is a co-hosting option with NI but would uefa go for that in a small tournament?


----------



## Leedsrule (Apr 6, 2010)

Hibbeler said:


> Northern Ireland has already hosted this tournament as recently as 2005. The grounds used were quite similar to your list but with the Oval and the Newry Showgrounds instead of Portadown, Seaview and Derry.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2005_UEFA_European_Under-19_Football_Championship
> 
> My question about your list is whould it not have been better to have used the Brandywell in Derry instead of Celtic Park which is a GAA stadium. AFAIK Derry City are planning to redevelop it (perhaps they're getting a cut of that NI stadium money floating around these days?)


I know, I did say they held it before, but that would be 12 years before. And I prefer the stadiums I picked to the ones they used in 2005, but a few stadiums have imporoved since then. 
If bandywell was redeveloped use that but as it is, Celtic park has better facilities and the seats would have a better view of the pitch despite the fact it was built for GAA.


I definately dont think they'd use the Aviva, its too big, but they wouldnt build any new grounds just for this tournament either. I also think thormond park is too big and i'm not sure kif standing is allowed for the tournament. If it was held in ireland, then id use:

RDS Stadium (Dublin)- 16,500
Lissywoolen Stadium (Athlone)- Temporarily expanded to 8,500
Turners Cross Stadium (Cork)- 7,000
Tallaght Stadium (Dublin)- 6,500
Waterford Regional Sports Centre (Waterford)- 3,100


----------



## PAO13 (Sep 23, 2009)

*Possible EURO in Greece & Cyprus*

I'm sure Greece one day will host a EURO, I just hope it happens before I hit the senior center. With that said I think we could do it without building a lot of brand new stadiums, and using a ton of money. A joint bid with Cyprus would be even better. 

Over 50.000:

*Spyros Louis - Athens - 70.000* -> More VIP boxes.









*New Panathinaikos Stadium - Athens *- 54.000









Over 40.000:

*New PAOK Stadium - Thessaloniki* ~ 50.000









*Pampeloponnisiako Stadio - Patra - 24.000 *-> 40.000 + removal of track & roof covering all stands









*GSP Stadium - Lefkosia - 23.000* -> 40.000 + roof covering all stands









Over 30.000:

*Pankritio Stadio - Iraklio - 26.500* -> 30.000 + removal of track









*Panthessaliko Stadio - Volos - 23.000* -> 30.000 + removal of athletics track & roof covering all stands









*Gipedo Apollon - Lemesos* - 15.000 -> 30.000









*New stadium in Larnaka - Larnaka* - Local teams AEK and Alki have been talking about building a new stadium together, but nothing specific yet.


----------



## Darloeye (Jun 15, 2010)

RMB2007 said:


> In order to give more publicity to the sport over here, I'd like to see the UK one day host the FIBA Basketball World Cup. We have some pretty decent indoor arenas now in the UK, so maybe the following ones could be used (5-6 arenas seems to be the norm):
> 
> 1) The O2 arena in London
> 2) Manchester Arena
> ...


7) Newcastle Arena, Since the Eagles are the most successfull Basketball team in the country. 

8) Leeds Arena.


----------



## Leedsrule (Apr 6, 2010)

^^ Very interesting proposal. I always thought Greece would hold a euro's one day. But probably not with cyprus aha! One thing I would say about that, realistically in Patra they would just make it 2 tiered all of the way around, rather than building down. That could give an overall capacity of over 40k, and expansion there does look very easy. Same with Volos, where you could extend the upper tier around and that would be cheaper. If they did dig down, they could increse the capacity to at least 45k I think. 

I think they could hold a world cup with Turkey, which could be interesting:

*Greece*

Athens Olympic Stadium, Athens
71,000

















Panthessalian Stadium, Volos
22,700 largely upgraded to 55,000 (Mostly temporarily, reduced to 35k odd after)

















New PAOK stadium, Thessaloniki
50,000

Pankritio Stadium, Heraklion
26,100 Upgraded to 48,000 (Mostly by digging down, removing the athetics track)

















Marfin Green Arena, Athens
46,000

















Panpeloponnesian Stadium , Patra
23,500 upgraded to 42,000

















*Turkey*

Atatürk Olimpiyat Stadi, Istanbul
76,000

















Antalya Community Stadium, Antalya
55,000










Türk Telekom Arena, Istanbul
52,600

















Izmir Atatürk Stadi, Izmir
52,000 (Largely renovated, including new roof, and digging down slightly but keeping the track still)

















Timsah Arena, Bursa
44,000

















New Ankara Stadium, Ankara
40,000











Group Stage matches: All Stadiums
Last 16 matches: Athens Olympic Stadium, Pankritio Stadium, Marfin Green Arena, Panpeloponnesian Stadium, Timsah Arena, Izmir Atatürk Stadi, Türk Telekom Arena, Antalya Community Stadium
Quarter Final matches: Panthessalian Stadium, New PAOK stadium, Antalya Community Stadium, Atatürk Olimpiyat Stadi
Semi Final matches: Athens Olympic Stadium (x2)
3rd place match: Türk Telekom Arena
Final: Atatürk Olimpiyat Stadi


----------



## Darloeye (Jun 15, 2010)

Also would love to see a Home Nations tournament over the summer months in non world cup or euro years. Each team plays each other home and away


----------



## Leedsrule (Apr 6, 2010)

Darloeye said:


> Also would love to see a Home Nations tournament over the summer months in non world cup or euro years. Each team plays each other home and away


Actually, i think this would be brilliant. But I wouldnt do it like that, i'd make it a league between the 4 teams and everyone plays eachother twice. Thats 12 games in total I think. But it would be played over like 2 weeks (So 2 games per day, then a day or 2 break) and in one host city.

I think it would be better to do it with a host rather than home and away games.

Hosting requirments would be: 
1 stadium over 50k
2 stadiums over 20k
One more optional stadium holding at least 10k.

It would be held during the summer every 2 years, on the odd numbers. the stadium requirements would be flexible, and cities can bid together. So here are some regions that could bid:

London, obviously, plenty of stadiums to pick from. Maybe a North London tournament to be even more precise? (Wembley, Emirates, White hart lane).

Manchester (Old Trafford, 76k- City of M'ster Stadium, 48k- Reebok Stadium, 29k and Salford City Stadium, 12.5k)

Cardiff & Swansea (Millenium, 74k- Liberty Stadium, 20k and Cardiff City Stadium 26.5k)

Glasgow (Celtic Park, 60.5k- Ibrox Stadium, 51k- Hampden Park, 51k and Firhill Stadium, 12k)

Edinburgh (Murrayfield, 67.5k- Easter Road, 22.5k- Tynecastle Park, Upgraded to 20k or an exception might be made and Almondvale Park, 10k)

North-East England (St James' park, 52k- Stadium of Light, 49k- Riverside Stadium, 35k- The Darlington Arena, 27.5k)

What do ya think?


----------



## Darloeye (Jun 15, 2010)

Nice idea but think it would be better to have the teams play in their own nation stadiums. Have the teams play at weekends two games saturday and two games sunday with the first game on saturday at 3pm the second at 5:15pm. Sundays games at 4pm and 6:15pm.


----------



## Its AlL gUUd (Jan 24, 2006)

@Leedsrule You forgot to add Rep Of Ireland. 

Dublin
Croke Park 70,000
Aviva Stadium 50,000
RDS Stadium 17,000


Although I can't really see this happening for real, they will always fail without England and there just isn't much appetite for it.

Wasn't the last Nations Cup a damp squid?


----------



## Darloeye (Jun 15, 2010)

Would like to see a Team GB play in the next Olympic games.


----------



## Leedsrule (Apr 6, 2010)

Darloeye said:


> Nice idea but think it would be better to have the teams play in their own nation stadiums. Have the teams play at weekends two games saturday and two games sunday with the first game on saturday at 3pm the second at 5:15pm. Sundays games at 4pm and 6:15pm.


No, I dont think the demand from fans is there to watch their teams at home. We would just see it as another not-very-important game at wembley. I mean wales v scotland got a crowd of 10,000 in a wc qualifier last week. Do you think any more than that would go and see wales vs northern ireland in a tournament no-one will care about??



Its AlL gUUd said:


> @Leedsrule You forgot to add Rep Of Ireland.


No because republic of ireland is not in the united kingdom.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2014)

JimB said:


> I guess that there has to be a chance that World Cup 2018 will be up for grabs if the situation in Ukraine escalates and Russia refuses to withdraw its troops and even pushes beyond Crimea, into eastern Ukraine.
> 
> There would inevitably be a raft of punitive sanctions imposed by the international community and FIFA may have no choice but to look for a new host if most major nations refuse to take part in a tournament hosted by Russia.
> 
> In which case, which country could host the tournament? Or would FIFA do something similar to what UEFA proposes for the 2020 Euro Championships, with a number of different countries hosting?


Russia isn't losing it. Even if tensions escalate, there is no security threat to the World Cup itself. This situation will sort itself out, one way or another, before the World Cup.


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

5portsF4n said:


> Russia isn't losing it. Even if tensions escalate, there is no security threat to the World Cup itself. This situation will sort itself out, one way or another, before the World Cup.


This has got nothing to do with security. If Russia annexes any part of Ukraine (as it already did in Georgia), then it is entirely possible (if not likely), that they will find themselves in the international wilderness - subject to economic sanctions, travel bans, asset freezes and boycotts of any events that they might propose to host.

In such circumstances, FIFA could have no choice but to stage WC2018 elsewhere.

So that begs the question as to where.


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

Leedsrule said:


> FIBA Under-19 World Championship 2015 Bids
> 
> *Morocco*
> Salle Mohamed V, Casablanca- 12000
> ...


Very interesting, we didn't know this bid on SSC Morocco. There is also a 11 000 seats arena in Rabat.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2014)

JimB said:


> This has got nothing to do with security. If Russia annexes any part of Ukraine (as it already did in Georgia), then it is entirely possible (if not likely), that they will find themselves in the international wilderness - subject to economic sanctions, travel bans, asset freezes and boycotts of any events that they might propose to host.
> 
> In such circumstances, FIFA could have no choice but to stage WC2018 elsewhere.
> 
> So that begs the question as to where.


Nothing you have said there would force the relocation of the World Cup.


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

5portsF4n said:


> Nothing you have said there would force the relocation of the World Cup.


Why not?

If Russia is internationally ostracised as a consequence of whatever might happen in Ukraine, then FIFA might have no choice.

For instance, if every major European country and USA were to refuse to send their teams to Russia, then you can guarantee that FIFA will change the venue. No way that they could afford the consequent huge loss of TV and sponsorship income.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Boycotts from a few big NTs and visa restrictions that would affect fans going in would definitely impact the WC up to being moved somewhere else, but they won't happen, unless Russian forces actually engage in combat, which I doubt very much will happen. With a Eastern European experience my hunch is that Russia is simply installing a future "frozen conflict", like there is in Transnistria too, to "anchor" the country in geopolitical limbo, as it is the case with Moldova too (to use the same example). This doesn't really need further action from Russia so things won't escalate any further, and in four years time it will neither a worry nor a talking point.


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

alexandru.mircea said:


> Boycotts from a few big NTs and visa restrictions that would affect fans going in would definitely impact the WC up to being moved somewhere else, but they won't happen, unless Russian forces actually engage in combat, which I doubt very much will happen. With a Eastern European experience my hunch is that Russia is simply installing a future "frozen conflict", like there is in Transnistria too, to "anchor" the country in geopolitical limbo, as it is the case with Moldova too (to use the same example). This doesn't really need further action from Russia so things won't escalate any further, and in four years time it will neither a worry nor a talking point.


I'm not so sure.

Crimea isn't Transnistria, South Ossetia or Abkhazia. Ukraine isn't Moldova or Georgia. The stakes are far higher here.

This has been a far bigger story than those other conflicts and its potential consequences are far more wide ranging and serious.

I'm not sure that the West can afford to turn a blind eye this time - not least because, at the time of Ukraine's independence, they signed up to an international agreement guaranteeing her territorial integrity.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

To an extent I agree with you that this is on a different level, this regards a much larger and more significant country, however the early '90s were a much, much more volatile period, conflicts then had much more potential to destabilize. But anyway, for both the good and the worse we're now well past the age of foreign leaders such as Reagan, Thatcher and Kohl, so I'm afraid the current leaders will be happy to just see the situation "stabilize" (read "freeze").


----------



## Andy-i (Nov 25, 2009)

lwa said:


> IRB announced on monday the list if Unions to have expressed an interest in hosting IRB Sevens World Series events from the 2016/17 season, and the Rugby World Cup Sevens in 2018.
> 
> 25 unions interested in a World Series leg are: Argentina, Australia, Brazil, Canada, Chile, China, England, Fiji, France, Germany, Hong Kong, Japan, Kenya, Netherlands, New Zealand, Portugal, Russia, Scotland, Singapore, South Africa, Spain, Switzerland, United Arab Emirates, USA, Wales.
> 
> ...


They need to be careful where they chose to host the 2018 7's WC.

The last one in Moscow was a disaster with pitiful crowds. There were a few thousand people rattling around the 80K Luzhniki stadium and Russia is supposed be an upcoming rugby country. 

They would have exactly the same problem in Germany or Portugal. It needs to be hosted by a country that is actually interested in Rugby.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2014)

Andy-i said:


> They need to be careful where they chose to host the 2018 7's WC.
> 
> The last one in Moscow was a disaster with pitiful crowds. There were a few thousand people rattling around the 80K Luzhniki stadium and Russia is supposed be an upcoming rugby country.
> 
> They would have exactly the same problem in Germany or Portugal. It needs to be hosted by a country that is actually interested in Rugby.


We should distinguish between 7s and 15s. As a fan of 15s, I can't stand watching 7s. I find it incredibly dull, and I can't be the only one. 7s crowds shouldn't be a mark against their interest in rugby. Hong Kong 7s get's good crowds, but would anyone classify Hong Kong as a rising rugby nation? 

Also Russia is not a good barometer because their crowds are comparatively low for even their most popular sports like soccer/hockey.


----------



## lwa (Aug 2, 2010)

Andy-i said:


> They need to be careful where they chose to host the 2018 7's WC.
> 
> The last one in Moscow was a disaster with pitiful crowds. There were a few thousand people rattling around the 80K Luzhniki stadium and Russia is supposed be an upcoming rugby country.
> 
> They would have exactly the same problem in Germany or Portugal. It needs to be hosted by a country that is actually interested in Rugby.


Moscow was a disaster, but I wouldn't say it was overly surprising either. Russia have a decent enough team, but that in itself doesn't make them an 'upcoming rugby nation'. They are lucky to get a couple of hundred fans at home national team games in Sochi. By contrast, their last game was v Georgia in Tbilisi - a game watched by 55,000. OK, thats the other extreme, but the rest of their division all get far better crowds...

Germany, on the other hand, used to host the Hannover 7's on the FIRA-AER circuit, with one event doubling as the European Championships and RWC7's Qualifier. Believe that year was attended by some 30,000 people, which is better than what some established 'rugby nations' can manage (Australia, Scotland)


----------



## prahovaploiesti (May 28, 2011)

JimB said:


> This has got nothing to do with security. If Russia annexes any part of Ukraine (as it already did in Georgia), then it is entirely possible (if not likely), that they will find themselves in the international wilderness - subject to economic sanctions, travel bans, asset freezes and boycotts of any events that they might propose to host.
> 
> In such circumstances, FIFA could have no choice but to stage WC2018 elsewhere.
> 
> So that begs the question as to where.


Not taking Russias side, but you have to take in account what the crimeans want. Over 90% people in Crimeea would vote on either independence from Ukraine or union with Russia. Historically Crimeea has nothing in common with Ukraine.


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

Andy-i said:


> The last one in Moscow was a disaster with pitiful crowds. There were a few thousand people rattling around the 80K Luzhniki stadium and Russia is supposed be an upcoming rugby country.


I very nearly went to Moscow for the Rugby World Cup Sevens - having watched it on television I'm glad I didn't! :lol:


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

prahovaploiesti said:


> Not taking Russias side, but you have to take in account what the crimeans want. *Over 90% people in Crimeea would vote on either independence from Ukraine or union with Russia*. Historically Crimeea has nothing in common with Ukraine.


That's not true.

Something like 20-25% of the population of Crimea are of Ukrainian ethnic origin and a further 10-15% are Crimean Tatars - none of whom would vote to become subjects of Russia.

The Tatars especially want nothing to do with Russia since they have routinely been subject to Russian atrocities. As far back as the late 18th century, tens of thousands were massacred and hundreds of thousands were forced to leave for Turkey, Bulgaria and Romania as the Russians forcibly colonised the peninsular. Subsequently, after the Russian revolution and with food shortages across the USSR, the Bolsheviks confiscated Tatar food supplies for distribution elsewhere. More than 100,000 Tatars subsequently died of starvation. Thousands more were slaughtered. Thousands more were deported.

After WWII, Stalin effected a policy of total ethnic cleansing - sending the entire remaining population of Crimean Tatars to the far reaches of the USSR and giving their land to incoming Russians. Many Tatars were sent into forced labour in the Gulag camps. Nearly half of the entire population in exile died from disease or malnutrition.

It was only after the fall of the USSR and Ukrainian independence that the remaining Crimean Tatars returned from diaspora to Crimea.

So no..............in a fair and true election, there would be nothing like a 90% majority in favour of independence from Ukraine or union with Russia. 60-70% is more likely. Still enough for a comfortable majority, obviously. But if you were a Tatar, especially, you'd feel very uneasy about what the future holds.


----------



## will101 (Jan 16, 2011)

JimB said:


> This has got nothing to do with security. If Russia annexes any part of Ukraine (as it already did in Georgia), then it is entirely possible (if not likely), that they will find themselves in the international wilderness - subject to economic sanctions, travel bans, asset freezes and boycotts of any events that they might propose to host.
> 
> In such circumstances, FIFA could have no choice but to stage WC2018 elsewhere.
> 
> So that begs the question as to where.


The US could be ready to host the World Cup on about 30 days notice. The hardest part would be selecting which 12-15 stadiums seating 70,000+ to use, and whether or not they would need a fresh coat of paint. Everything else is available now.


----------



## wojtek354 (Aug 3, 2013)

us stadium dont have space for fifa playing field


----------



## will101 (Jan 16, 2011)

wojtek354 said:


> us stadium dont have space for fifa playing field


Then how did they play the 1994 Cup? *All* of our stadiums are designed to handle FIFA fields.


----------



## wojtek354 (Aug 3, 2013)

in 94 was 64 meters width naw must be 68


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

^^ Wrong. Well slightly incorrect. Giant's Stadium in New Jersey (New York) was not within the correct field size for FIFA, but they allowed the stadium to host matches regardless. It was a slight bending of the rules to allow New York to host.


----------



## Calvin W (Nov 5, 2005)

wojtek354 said:


> in 94 was 64 meters width naw must be 68


Nowhere online does it state the field must be 68 metres wide. In all cases I can find there is no dimensions set in stone. Only guidelines ....

A minimum of 45m wide and a maximum of 90m Wide.

Same with length. 90 to 120 metres.

This info is straight from the "laws of the game"
http://www.fifa.com/aboutfifa/footb...eing/laws-of-the-game/law/newsid=1285960.html


----------



## rivabem (Jan 21, 2010)

Calvin W said:


> Nowhere online does it state the field must be 68 metres wide. In all cases I can find there is no dimensions set in stone. Only guidelines ....
> 
> A minimum of 45m wide and a maximum of 90m Wide.
> 
> ...


For the WC 68 x 105 is mandatory.


----------



## In The End (Jul 29, 2011)

My guess for nexts FIFA WC's:
2026: England
2030: Argentina/Uruguay
2034: China


----------



## ReNaHtEiM (Jul 15, 2013)

2018 will be staged in UEFA territory so England 2026 is not possible. There are rumours that the USA, Mexico and Canada are planning bids.


----------



## ReNaHtEiM (Jul 15, 2013)

My list would be:

2022: USA (I still hope FIFA takes it away from Quatar)

2026: China

2030: England

2034: Argentina


----------



## ReNaHtEiM (Jul 15, 2013)

UEFA Euro:

2020: Final Istanbul

2024: Italy

2028: Spain

2032: Germany


----------



## Leedsrule (Apr 6, 2010)

In reality I cant see it going to England any time soon. No-one likes us 

I think it will be:

Euro 2020 (Final): Turkey

World Cup 2022: Will stay in Qatar unfortunately

Euro 2024: Germany

World Cup 2026: Italy 

Euro 2028: Sweden, Norway and Denmark

World Cup 2030: Argentina and Uruguay*

Euro 2032: Romania and Bulgaria

World Cup 2034: China

*Just beating China, who will start applying for every year now until they get to hold it.


----------



## Leedsrule (Apr 6, 2010)

Winter Olympics 2022: Kraków, Poland

Olympics 2024: Riyadh, Saudi Arabia

Winter Olympics 2026: Queensland, New Zealand

Olympics 2028: Madrid, Spain

Winter Olympics 2030: Beijing, China

Olympics 2032: Daejeon, South Korea

Winter Olympics 2034: Anchorage, USA


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

Leedsrule said:


> In reality I cant see it going to England any time soon. No-one likes us


Not true.

The American FA likes us.

But that's about it.

There's a good chance that I won't get to see a World Cup in England in my lifetime. The FA don't play the political game well and our media won't be silenced on the issue of FIFA corruption.


----------



## ReNaHtEiM (Jul 15, 2013)

2026 World Cup in Europe is not possible guys.

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/2026_FIFA_World_Cup

And I really hope the German FA doesn't apply for Euro 2024. We already had 06 WC. Italy needs some new stadiums. The sooner the better.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Leedsrule said:


> Winter Olympics 2022: Kraków, Poland
> 
> *Olympics 2024: Riyadh, Saudi Arabia*
> 
> ...


What else is there to say? But :nuts:

Riyadh? Saudi Arabia? On their first bid? Which would pose similar issues to Doha's previous bids? Will it even make the shortlist? Answer to all is of course a resounding no.

Queenstown? Oh that's right you put down Queensland, the state in Australia as opposed to Queenstown, the "city" in New Zealand. It's simply far to small to host and can't provide the adequate land necessary for Olympic infrastructure and venues. New Zealand, should they wish to bid a first time, is better off with a rebuilding of Christchurch approach. At least there's some existing venues there. Or you could have Dunedin if you want a closer base city. Then you add Wanaka, because it's the site of the Men's Downhill and other upper downhill events due to it having the necessary vertical drop.

Daejeon? South Korea should be lucky that a country of its size has managed to snatch a Summer and Winter Olympics. I doubt it would go back to them a long, long time.

Anchorage? That's 32 years already since the US last hosted in Salt Lake City 2002. I'd expect a Summer or Winter Olympics before this. Anchorage wouldn't be on my list of cities to host soon and certainly not my choice for a US Winter Olympics bid.


----------



## Leedsrule (Apr 6, 2010)

ReNaHtEiM said:


> 2026 World Cup in Europe is not possible guys.
> 
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/2026_FIFA_World_Cup


That's stupid! The world cup in 2020 should definitely go to Argentina/ Uruguay for the anniversary tournament so 2026 needs to be in Europe!




Lord David said:


> What else is there to say? But :nuts:


Bear in mind, this is fictional! *Potential* hosts of future sporting events...



> Riyadh? Saudi Arabia? On their first bid? Which would pose similar issues to Doha's previous bids? Will it even make the shortlist? Answer to all is of course a resounding no.


I can see the Olympics going to one of the oil-rich nations like UAE or Saudi Arabia soon. I'm sure they could 'persuade' the IOC in a similar way Qatar 'persuaded' FIFA. 



> Queenstown? Oh that's right you put down Queensland, the state in Australia as opposed to Queenstown, the "city" in New Zealand. It's simply far to small to host and can't provide the adequate land necessary for Olympic infrastructure and venues. New Zealand, should they wish to bid a first time, is better off with a rebuilding of Christchurch approach. At least there's some existing venues there. Or you could have Dunedin if you want a closer base city. Then you add Wanaka, because it's the site of the Men's Downhill and other upper downhill events due to it having the necessary vertical drop.


Yeah, ofc I meant Queenstown. I suppose Dunedin would be the best option. But I am for a southern hemisphere winter Olympics, and the best places are probably here or Santiago, Chile. 



> Daejeon? South Korea should be lucky that a country of its size has managed to snatch a Summer and Winter Olympics. I doubt it would go back to them a long, long time.


They have got the Winter Olympics for money reasons, I think we can tell that. The same reason Sochi, a subtropical city, got it. The IOC aren't as bad or as obvious as FIFA but it does look like they will be choosing the cities with money in future. Daejeon was a stab in the dark, but I can see it going to Korea again in the 20's. Or perhaps one of the southern Asian countries, Malaysia or Singapore or somewhere like that.



> Anchorage? That's 32 years already since the US last hosted in Salt Lake City 2002. I'd expect a Summer or Winter Olympics before this. Anchorage wouldn't be on my list of cities to host soon and certainly not my choice for a US Winter Olympics bid.


I was going to give the summer Olympics to New York at some point, but I couldn't fit it in. Bearing in mind I already don't go to Europe enough, it would be hard to fit in more countries outside Europe. And I think other countries should be prioritised over the US. I wouldn't be surprised if America don't hold another Olympics until at least the late 2020's/early 2030's. 

Remember this is all hypothetical.


----------



## Calvin W (Nov 5, 2005)

rivabem said:


> For the WC 68 x 105 is mandatory.


Source? Or it isn't true....


----------



## rivabem (Jan 21, 2010)

Calvin W said:


> Source? Or it isn't true....


FIFA Football Stadiums Technical recommendations and requirements:

http://www.fifa.com/mm/document/tournament/competition/01/37/17/76/stadiumbook2010_buch.pdf

Page 64

*Item 4.1*


> Recommended dimensions
> *Playing field: length: 105m, width: 68m*
> For all matches at the top professional level and where major international and domestic games are played, the playing field should have dimensions of 105m x 68m.
> *These dimensions are obligatory for the FIFA World Cup™ and the final competitions in the confederations’ championships*. The playing field should have the precise markings illustrated.
> ...


Complementing


> Auxiliary area
> Additional flat areas are required beside the playing field, ideally behind each goal
> line, where players can warm up. This area should also allow for the circulation of
> assistant referees, ball boys and girls, medical staff, security staff and the media. It is
> recommended that this be a minimum of 8.5m on the sides and 10m on the end


This is not a big problem for FIFA as Curitiba's Venue will have just 7m or 8m (on purpose) but maybe it could be trouble in the finals, for example, that have a much bigger number of people working around the field.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Leedsrule said:


> Bear in mind, this is fictional! *Potential* hosts of future sporting events...
> 
> etc...


But the ones I pointed out, have little or no "potential" as this thread is supposed to be. Think of more realistic hosts. We can't expect a bunch of new frontiers coming at the IOC's door. 

...Unless of course they're the likes of say Baku, who in 2024 would certainly be bidding a 3rd time, then come again in 2028 and so forth, eventually repeat bidders who just annoy the heck out of the IOC will make it through (assuming by 2024 Baku has enough to make it to the Candidate stage). Istanbul would have certainly been as such if not for protests and more importantly doping by Turkish athletes, as well as the minor notes of a very sloppy 2020 bid.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2014)

ReNaHtEiM said:


> 2026 World Cup in Europe is not possible guys.
> 
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/2026_FIFA_World_Cup
> 
> And I really hope the German FA doesn't apply for Euro 2024. We already had 06 WC. Italy needs some new stadiums. The sooner the better.


I never knew the bit about te previous two hosts. I thought it was a free for all. Interesting. That means the North America might be primed to host, especially if FIFA want a Centenary WC in Argentina/Uruguay for 2030.

Edit: More I look into this, the more it seems its ours (US) to lose.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Toronto hosting a future Commonwealth Games in the future? How come no one thought of this? If Hamilton hosted the first Commonwealth Games (then known as the British Empire Games) in 1930, then how about Toronto hosting the Games in 2030? (Yeah, I know that everyone is not fond of anniversaries of a multi-sport event in the same city.)

Also, what do you think about Montreal, Ottawa, and possibly Calgary hosting a future Commonwealth Games? Although I would assume that Montreal is unlikely to ever host a Commonwealth Games because it is located in the French part of Canada.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

ReNaHtEiM said:


> 2026 World Cup in Europe is not possible guys.
> 
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/2026_FIFA_World_Cup


Yes, under current rules. FIFA changes its rules on a whim though. It's a few years yet before 2026 is chosen and I wouldn't be at all surprised to see a rule change to allow a more open field for 2026.


----------



## dvjmarcomatheus (Dec 16, 2011)

I would like WC in this countrys.:
I will love WC in this countrys...

-TURKIA
-INDIA, 
-CHINA, 
[PERU BOLIVIA]


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Jim856796 said:


> Toronto hosting a future Commonwealth Games in the future? How come no one thought of this? If Hamilton hosted the first Commonwealth Games (then known as the British Empire Games) in 1930, then how about Toronto hosting the Games in 2030? (Yeah, I know that everyone is not fond of anniversaries of a multi-sport event in the same city.)
> 
> Also, what do you think about Montreal, Ottawa, and possibly Calgary hosting a future Commonwealth Games? Although I would assume that Montreal is unlikely to ever host a Commonwealth Games because it is located in the French part of Canada.


I can answer this one. Toronto doesn't see itself hosting what it would consider such a lesser event. They're only hosting the 2015 Pan Ams after 2 failed Olympic bids. I'm certain that although they've ruled out 2024, they will want to chase an Olympics next.

Montreal could bid and it could "revert" the Olympic Stadium to what it was in 1976, as well as perhaps modifying the pool to have 6,000 seating capacity whilst offering a temporary approach for a velodrome, or even a downsized legacy one. It's a bilingual city, which has a proud Anglophone culture and it's up to the city to put their hands up and the Canadian CGF federation to approve, with the Federal government to support. It will have moderate to low support in the Provincial level depending on what the government happens to be at the time (like if the PQ are in power). 

And should the extraordinary happen, like say a Liberal government at the time of bidding, replaced by a PQ government come Games time, I wouldn't be surprised if the PQ take every effort possible to make the Games seem as "French" as possible (more than the expected usual) or avoid references to the Queen and Commonwealth.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

RobH said:


> Yes, under current rules. FIFA changes its rules on a whim though. It's a few years yet before 2026 is chosen and I wouldn't be at all surprised to see a rule change to allow a more open field for 2026.


It better be. Why can't they just do like the Olympics and have whichever the best bid be win? Not some stupid continental rotation policy.

Australia is a great distance to Qatar, but since we're in the AFC now, we're automatically disqualified? Twice!


----------



## dvjmarcomatheus (Dec 16, 2011)

I will love a WC in these places

China
Andes [Bolivia, Peru and Equador] it will be amazing =D
Caribe [Panama, Jamaica, Honduras, Costa Rica Cuba]
India
USA


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Requirements of Youth Olympic Games host cities:

"The scale of the Youth Olympic Games is smaller than that of the Olympics, which is intentional and allows for smaller cities to host an Olympic event. Potential host cities are required to keep all events within the same city and no new sports venues should be built. Exceptions to this building moratorium include a media center, amphitheater facilities for classes and workshops, and a village for coaches and athletes. This village is to be the heart of the Games for the athletes, and the hub of activity. No new or unique transportation systems are required as all athletes and coaches will be transported by shuttles. According to bid procedures, the track and field stadium for the opening and closing ceremonies must hold 10,000 people, and a city must have a 2,500-seat aquatics facility (for Summer editions)."

So, which cities do you think should host a Youth Olympic Games in the future (Summer or Winter)?


----------



## ReNaHtEiM (Jul 15, 2013)

*Winter YOG:*

*CHUR*, Switzerland (34.000)










*LAKE PLACID*, USA (2.500)










*GRENOBLE*, France (156.000)










*GARMISCH-PARTENKIRCHEN*, Germany (25.000)












*Summer YOG:*

*POZNAN*, Poland (550.000)










*BRUSSELS*, Belgium (1.138.000)










*CHIANG MAI*, Thailand (148.000)










*PERTH*, Australia (1.972.000)


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

If there was an Asian city (Delhi) hosting in 2010, an European city (Glasgow) hosting in 2014, an Oceania city (Gold Coast) hosting in 2018, and assuming that Durban (an African city) gets chosen to host the 2022 edition, then what city in North America should host the 2026 Commonwealth Games? North America has not hosted the Commonwealth Games since 1994.


----------



## Laurence2011 (Mar 4, 2011)

^^ Montreal


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

I notice that the IRB are slightly rejigging the competitions calendar after the Olympics.

Currently:

Leap Year +1 - Rugby World Cup Sevens
Leap Year +2 - Women's Rugby World Cup
Leap Year +3 - Rugby World Cup

Future:

Leap Year - Olympic Games Rugby Sevens
Leap Year +1 - Women's Rugby World Cup
Leap Year +2 - Rugby World Cup Sevens
Leap Year +3 - Rugby World Cup

This was done to put a two year gap between the Olympics and Rugby World Cup Sevens (the IRB did offer to scrap the World Cup if rugby sevens was accepted into the Olympics, but didn't have to), and then the Women's Rugby World Cup was moved to prevent a clash (as many women's players play both sevens and 15-a-side). So:

2013: Rugby World Cup Sevens (Moscow)
2014: Women's Rugby World Cup (France)
2015: Rugby World Cup (England)
2016: Olympic Games Rugby Sevens (Rio de Janeiro)
2017: Women's Rugby World Cup (*TBA*)
2018: Rugby World Cup Sevens (*TBA*)
2019: Rugby World Cup (Japan)
2020: Olympic Games Rugby Sevens (Tokyo)
2021: Women's Rugby World Cup (*TBA*)
2022: Rugby World Cup Sevens (*TBA*)
2023: Rugby World Cup (*TBA*)
2024: Olympic Games Rugby Sevens (*TBA*)


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

Jim856796 said:


> If there was an Asian city (Delhi) hosting in 2010, an European city (Glasgow) hosting in 2014, an Oceania city (Gold Coast) hosting in 2018, and assuming that Durban (an African city) gets chosen to host the 2022 edition, then what city in North America should host the 2026 Commonwealth Games? North America has not hosted the Commonwealth Games since 1994.


You'd guess Edmonton, given the efforts they've put in recently.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Laurence2011 said:


> ^^ Montreal


An absolute spit in the face of those Quebec Separatists!

It wouldn't be too hard to host either (if one ignores largely the debt which crippled the city as a result of hosting the 1976 Olympics).

Just build a legacy aquatics centre, or re-renovate the '76 pool to be at it's original 10,000 capacity.

A new velodrome would have to be built as the '76 has become the Montreal Biodome. It could be built on the same area, or a new one, which would also be the location of a new aquatics centre.

Field Hockey would probably need it's own facilities, so you'd probably need to build those as well (as opposed to using Percival Molson Memorial Stadium, which was the site during the '76 Games).

Oh and what about the all important main stadium? You simply revert the Olympic Stadium to it's '76 capacity of 52,000, with the intended legacy of reconfiguring it to a proper permanent 65,000 seater + stadium for rectangular sports.

A darn right spit in the fact towards them Separatists!


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

When would the redevelopment of the stadium and the events calendar permit London to host the European Athletics Championships?

Even the 5live journalists who said it on air were surprised by the fact that Britain has never hosted it.


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

^^ 2020 would be the next one as Amsterdam will host it in 2016 and Berlin in 2018. July or early August would be ideal time for it. The London Olympic Stadium will host the World Championships in 2017 (5 Aug – 13 Aug), so just before the Premier League season usually starts.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

High profile journalists are now championing the concept of regional leagues in European football: http://www.espnfc.com/blog/name/74/post/2007734/headline

I've imagined a detailed structure for a Be-Ne-league, when I have time I'll post it here.


----------



## endrity (Jun 20, 2009)

alexandru.mircea said:


> High profile journalists are now championing the concept of regional leagues in European football: http://www.espnfc.com/blog/name/74/post/2007734/headline
> 
> I've imagined a detailed structure for a Be-Ne-league, when I have time I'll post it here.


Finally!


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

2030 is when Bangladesh is to become a developed nation, hopefully we can secure a commonwealths game soon after! The only mayor even we've held has been ICC world cup but I think we can do better and we have a lot to offer!


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2014)

alexandru.mircea said:


> High profile journalists are now championing the concept of regional leagues in European football: http://www.espnfc.com/blog/name/74/post/2007734/headline
> 
> I've imagined a detailed structure for a Be-Ne-league, when I have time I'll post it here.





endrity said:


> Finally!


Platini has been on record as of years ago saying that he liked the idea of regional leagues. It would be naive to think that this hasn't come up for discussion during conferences. In fact I believe the women's BeNe league is in some ways being viewed as a trial for a potential men's league down the road. 

The issue as always is: what do those involved gain from it?

I am not convinced that the Netherlands see any benefit in teaming up with Belgium. Ajax, Feyenoord and PSV are the traditional powers in Netherlands. If they joined together, the new league would still most likely get 2 automatic spots and a qualifier. If you throw in Anderlecht or Club Brugge, who will provide sterner challenge than VVV Venlo in competing for CL spots, what reason do you have to go ahead with it? 

Broadcast and commercial revenues would increase, but not by some margin as to make these clubs compete financially in Europe. A BeNe league would just be a bigger and better version of the Eredivisie, but it wouldn't be much better off in sporting terms. 

I think rich nations, like Netherlands and Belgium, may find it hard to agree on unification. 

Then again, this will also apply to poorer regions of Europe like the south and south east. Teams from Serbia or Croatia may never qualify for CL again in a league with Romanian teams. 

The problem of league mergers is that the CL has made the biggest clubs in small markets very hungry for CL qualification. For a team from south-east Europe, even qualifying for the group stage results in something like 10-15m Euros to the bank balance. That is an incredible advantage in their domestic leagues over the competition. It would be very difficult to see them sacrificing that opportunity just so they can have a slightly more attractive league with their neighbors. 

I like to think about all the awesome mergers you could have in Europe too, but I suspect self-interest will win out, and while you may get some kind of merger somewhere, most big clubs in small markets will continue to weigh up the opportunities against the CL.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Here's how my model works. Take the 5 best clubs in each league and make a 10 team league consisting of, say (my choices): Ajax (51k), Feyenoord (46k), PSV (34k), Twente (30k), Heerenven (24k), Bruges (26k), Liege (24k), Genk (22k), Anderlecht (22k) and Gent (19k). The attendances are from last season's regular season, rounded up. 

The season starts with these clubs playing each other in a normal, double round robin league (each one plays everyone, home and away), so 18 rounds. At the same time, the next best 10 teams in Belgium and 10 in Netherlands each play a 10 team local league between themselves (let's call them Belgium 1 and Netherlands 1), respecting the same matchdays as the Beneleague. 

After the first half of the season concludes, those top 5 teams from each country (who have played in the Beneleague for the first half of the season) play a normal domestic league with the best 7 teams that have emerged from Belgium 1 and Netherlands 1. This 12 team competition goes until the end of the season and decides the Belgian/Dutch national champions, who gets to play in Europe and who plays in next season's Beneleague. At the same time, the three worst teams from Belgium 1 and Netherlands 1 are relegated into a Belgium 2 / Netherlands 2 league with the next 9 clubs in each country's pyramid structure. Again, the two competitions run in parallel and have the exact same number of participants and therefore, of rounds (22). 18 rounds during the first part of the season and 22 in the second one make up exactly 40, the ideal number of rounds for a European top league. 

The two main positive aspects of my proposed model are that 1) it solves the issue of how to allocate European spots for a regional league, and 2) it makes the competition stronger in that it eliminates fixtures that put the really top clubs against very small clubs. For example, if you look over the attendances from the last regular season, my model makes it so that the top 5 clubs from each league don't have to play with clubs such as Mons, Oostende, Beveren and Charleroi in the case of Belgium (all bellow 7k in termls of attendances) and Waalwijk, GAEagles, Heracles, Cambuur, ADO & NEC in the case of the Netherlands (all bellow 12k). Instead, they get to replace them with the top 5 clubs from the neighbouring country. One note: while the top Dutch clubs have attendances very close to the full capacities of their stadiums, Belgian ones are underachieving in their much less thriving league, so their attendances could go up to capacity too.

The one aspect I'm not comfortable with is that the model helps the bigger clubs by getting the smaller clubs out of the picture. However the current model is so unsustainable, especially in Belgium, that they might downsize their leagues anyway. Hopefully, by putting more at stake this will also liven things up for the clubs that are currently bottom clubs.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2014)

Its an interesting take on it. That would solve theCL issue, which really is the major stumbling block. Id like to know how voting occurs in these nations. Who has leverage? The big clubs or the smaller ones? In England I think you need te approval of 14 teams to make any kind of changes. Do the smaller clubs have veto powers collectively to block such a proposal?


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

I've no clue as to how the leagues actually function and how systemic reforms comes by, to be honest. The Wikipedia article on Eredivisie doesn't even mention the name of the entity organizing pro football in the country. 
BTW the model is inspired by a model I read about a year ago when Scottish football decided upon reform. I don't know if that model I took inspiration from is the one that was eventually chosen, I need to check out, but it was a very logical model despite being quite complex (not that they don't like complexity in Belgium for example, their play-offs are always headache material).

Looking up the capacities of the top 5 Belgian clubs I mentioned, their attendances could go up to around 29k (Liege), 28k (Bruges), 27k (Anderlecht), 24k (Genk, and Gent too if their expand their stadium by 5k which I think has been included as a possibility in their new stadium), if they were to have attendance percentages like those of the Dutch clubs. Using these figures and those I quoted for Dutch clubs above, the Beneleague average attendance would be 29.5k, which would make for an outstanding league - the PL has had a 36k average last season, Primera Division close to 27k, Serie A 23k. I'm sure the TV rights money and sponsorship money that the Beneleague would earn should incentivize clubs enough to make a great competition despite the European places not being at stake here.

For ex-Yugoslavia, I've probably said this already but I think the best would for them to downsize their first divisions a bit to make "space" for fixtures and to create a new ex-Yugo competition at the end of the season, in cup format first to see what kind of success it would have, and to not detract too much from the current competitions while the experiment happens and is evaluated. 8 teams in two groups of 4 in home & away legs plus home & away semis and a final at a neutral ground would be perfect, it only requires 8 dates maximum and would fit well with a participation of 2 clubs from Serbia & Croatia and 1 from Bosnia, Macedonia, Slovenia and Montenegro. If it works (and I'm thinking of avoiding crowd trouble, on a sporting / marketing level it would be a certain success), they could expand the cup format or they could turn it into a league one. Extra European incentives wouldn't really be necessary, when considering the rivalries here.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2014)

Yeah, all fair points that I agree with. With regards to the Balkans, one of the first things you could do is simply just ban away travel for a while. Away support is not that important in the grand scheme of things. MLS Commissioner Don Garber is on record as saying that he feels 1,000 is a good number of away fans, regardless of the stadium capacity. A Balkan league would be far more about raising the actually standard of soccer being played, rather than any significant financial gains to be made. 

BeNe league is the most obvious candidate for any European merger, and I agree that its average attendance would be on par with Italy and France from the outset. It's also far more likely that a team like Anderlecht would expand their stadium to almost 40,000 at some point. The other thing is that traveling between the two countries is easy and short, meaning that you could expect large away travel if you wanted. 

I have no doubts that it would be a runaway success, but until it comes together I have my doubts that self-interests won't scupper it completely. 

In my pipe dream scenarios I'd like to see:

- Scottish and Irish teams in the English system
- Portuguese teams in the Spanish system
- Switzerland and Austria together, alternatively just Austria in the German system
- Ex Soviets together
- BeNe league
- Balkan league
- Scandinavian league


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^I agree that banning away support for a while at least would be ideal and would not detract from the atmosphere during matches.

An "AlpenLiga" would be pretty cool for Switzeland and Austria. I would use the same model with 5 teams per country, and the result based on current (last season) attendances would look like: 

Basel (28k)
YB Bern (18k)
Rapid Wien (14k)
St Gallen (13k)
Luzern (11k)
RB Salzburg (10k)
FC Zurich (10k)
Austria Vienna (8k)
Sturm Graz (8k)
Innsbruck (7k)

The average attendance of this is just somewhere close to 13k, compared to 10722 for the Swiss SuperLeague on its own and to 6846 for the Austrian Bundesliga in 2013-14, but anyone who follows football from those parts knows how much larger the attendances are there for bigger matches like derbies and decisive matches, of which however there are sadly not enough which is exactly what a regional league would help with. I think that in relation to its current size, a Swiss-Austrian merger would actually have a bigger impact that it would have on Belgium and the Netherlands. 

===

I remember someone here mentioning the idea of Luxembourg putting up a pro club in the French league pyramid like Monaco does, it looks like the idea has stuck in my mind, and their good start of the qualifying campaign has brought it back to the fore for me. I know Luxembourg has the financial power to do this, I wonder though what venue would they use (based on my recollections of the stadium where the NT plays they'd need to build a new one) and what are, in general, football viewing figures in Luxemburgish society - would it be a thing?


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

A very good article in Dutch arguing that large/medium-sized clubs from smaller footballing countries should leave the Champions League and form their own competition: http://www.volkskrant.nl/vk/nl/1130...-benaming-zijn-voor-de-Champions-League.dhtml
Worth a read with Google Translate. If it keeps up like this, I think reform will become an actual topic in a few years' time.


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

Hi guys, sorry if it's been posted, and also I'm sorry if this is just a thread for international competitions, but I thought I would post the potential super bowl hosts for the next few years.

The "Super Bowl" is the annual championship in the NFL, the professional American Football league. It matches the winner of the american football conference against the winner of the national football conference.

Here is an article talking about the potential hosts of the next few years:

http://www.sbnation.com/nfl/2015/5/...tes-2019-2020-atlanta-tampa-miami-new-orleans

As you can see, the four cities bidding for the 2019 and 2020 superbowls are atlanta, tampa, miami and new orleans. Here are their stadiums:

*Atlanta: Mercedes Benz Stadium*

















This stadium will be the home of the Atlanta Falcons, and will open in time for the 2017 NFL season

*Miami: New Miami Stadium*

















This stadium is the home of the Miami Dolphins. It is currently undergoing a renovation and will look like the above for the 2016 season. It is currently named "Sun Life Stadium" but it will have a new sponsor by the super bowl

*Tampa: Raymond James Stadium*

















This stadium is the home of the Tampa Bay Buccaneers. It is currently undergoing a renovation which will install new video screens, new concessions and new club seats, and will be done by the 2017 season.

*New Orleans: Superdome*

















The Mercedes Benz super dome is the home of the New Orleans Saints. It is also undergoing a renovation, which will involve new all digital scoreboards and audio visual upgrades throughout the stadium. It will be completed for the 2016 season.

...In addition to these four cities, los angeles has also been told it will get a Super Bowl if its new stadium is finished in time for the 2018 season. Here are photos of that stadium:

















However, this stadium is looking to be done by the 2019 season, so 2020 is out of the question.

If I were a betting man, here is the list of Super Bowl sites I would give until 2021:

2016: Levi's Stadium - Santa Clara, CA
2017: NRG Stadium - Houston, TX
2018: U.S. Bank Stadium - Minneapolis, MN
2019: Mercedes Benz Stadium - Atlanta, GA
2020: New Miami Stadium - Miami Gardens, FL
2021: New L.A Rams Stadium - Inglewood, CA


----------



## ReNaHtEiM (Jul 15, 2013)

2017 is in Houston. 2018 in Minneapolis.


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

My mistake! Thanks for the correction I'll fix it now.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2016)

HDI 0.548 said:


> The Premier League will surpass the Champions League as a brand. That is what will happen. The PL has already decided it won't have a title sponsor any more. It's going to be a "clean" brand like the USA leagues.
> UEFA CL has become boring with fixing the German Super Club and the Spanish duo to always be in the last 4 by never meeting each other prior.


But it isnt boring, is it? Thats the old crap everyone levies against it, and then they still sit down to watch the best soccer in the world.


----------



## Kerrybai (Apr 29, 2013)

HDI 0.548 said:


> The Premier League will surpass the Champions League as a brand. That is what will happen. The PL has already decided it won't have a title sponsor any more. It's going to be a "clean" brand like the USA leagues.
> UEFA CL has become boring with fixing the German Super Club and the Spanish duo to always be in the last 4 by never meeting each other prior.


Then why does everyone disagree with you? For example the tv ratings are higher than ever for the CL and the prize money continues to increase. 

It is the biggest club competition in the world and will remain as that unless a super league is ever created. 

The CL final gets higher ratings than even the super bowl.


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

Is there anybody out there who understands how the ICC's events are scheduled, and why there's no World Twenty20 in 2018? There doesn't seem to be any logic to any of it!

1998: ICC Champions Trophy (Bangladesh)
1999: Cricket World Cup (England)
2000: ICC Champions Trophy (Kenya)
2001
2002: ICC Champions Trophy (Sri Lanka)
2003: Cricket World Cup (South Africa & Zimbabwe)
2004: ICC Champions Trophy (South Africa)
2005
2006: ICC Champions Trophy (India)
2007: Cricket World Cup (West Indies), World Twenty20 (South Africa)
2008
2009: World Twenty20 (England), ICC Champions Trophy (South Africa)
2010: World Twenty20 (West Indies)
2011: Cricket World Cup (India, Sri Lanka, Bangladesh)
2012: World Twenty20 (Sri Lanka)
2013: ICC Champions Trophy (England)
2014: World Twenty20 (Bangladesh)
2015: Cricket World Cup (Australia & New Zealand)
2016: World Twenty20 (India)
2017: ICC Champions Trophy (England)
2018:
2019: Cricket World Cup (England)
2020: World Twenty20 (Australia)


----------



## bdewey (Mar 10, 2015)

I can only imagine that that's because of cricket only being able to be played in the summer of the various countries that hosted it? Doesn't explain all the anomalies!


----------



## crazydude (Aug 4, 2009)

CharlieP said:


> Is there anybody out there who understands how the ICC's events are scheduled, and why there's no World Twenty20 in 2018? There doesn't seem to be any logic to any of it!
> 
> 1998: ICC Champions Trophy (Bangladesh)
> 1999: Cricket World Cup (England)
> ...





bdewey said:


> I can only imagine that that's because of cricket only being able to be played in the summer of the various countries that hosted it? Doesn't explain all the anomalies!


Many many issues at play here, when cricket can be played in each region is one of them. Also, what each tournament represents has also changed over time.

While the WC only gets affected by the host nation(s)'s season, the Champions trophy has changed in nature over time. Originally it was a festival of sorts, designed to take cricket to a country that was almost ready to step up to the international stage. This was then changed into a mini world cup, and at one stage was going to be replaced with a test championship.

T20 cricket is very new, and it first it was considered "hot and giggle" cricket. The first international had players wearing fake moustaches and nicknames on their shirts. Someone even bowled underhand as a joke. Now it is considered a real format, and is being moved to a 4 year schedule like the WC.


----------



## HDI 0.548 (Dec 28, 2015)

5portsF4n said:


> But it isnt boring, is it? Thats the old crap everyone levies against it, and then they still sit down to watch the best soccer in the world.


Of course people tune to watch but that is because of the awe and scarcity of seeing those heavily stacked teams. But people still watched Man Utd vs Liverpool (Europa League) more than those who watched Bayern Juventus. I'll get you the evidence.
It's boring and people now are humming about those 3 never ever meeting in the draw. Probability does not work like that


----------



## HDI 0.548 (Dec 28, 2015)

Kerrybai said:


> Then why does everyone disagree with you? For example the tv ratings are higher than ever for the CL and the prize money continues to increase.
> 
> It is the biggest club competition in the world and will remain as that unless a super league is ever created.
> 
> The CL final gets higher ratings than even the super bowl.


Dude, Money for every single football league is increasing. Even in my country (every country). It's a natural progression. 
But the biggest competition is not getting the same following as the English league. People still admire the depth in teams and the semblance to parity.
****

The Super Bowl does not factor outside North America please. Also the EPL does not have a final, instead it has more interesting match ups than the CL (because UEFA decided to appease 3 teams that would push for a Super League).


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

More steps forward towards regional leagues (or who knows what else) in European club football: http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/clubs-could-leave-champions-league-7707518


----------



## Chevy114 (Jul 21, 2011)

Would the Super Bowl ever go back to New Orleans after the lights out fiasco that happened last time?


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2016)

alexandru.mircea said:


> More steps forward towards regional leagues (or who knows what else) in European club football: http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/clubs-could-leave-champions-league-7707518


Needs to happen.


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

Chevy114 said:


> Would the Super Bowl ever go back to New Orleans after the lights out fiasco that happened last time?


Honestly I can imagine there would be some trepidation on the NFL's end, but if New Orleans assuages their fears then I can definitely imagine them going back. New Orleans is still one of the best cities to host a super bowl in, after all it's hosted the second most super bowls (after miami). And once the Superdome gets its minor A/V improvements in place (i.e. humongous video boards and LED ribbons, HDTVs and michelin starred food in all the suites) it'll be a desireable host stadium again.
New Orleans biggest threat I'd imagine comes from the stadium competition. LA is coming to the NFL, San Diego may get a new stadium, Miami is going through a huge renovation and Tampa a minor one. Those cities, plus other cities that have built football palaces (like Dallas), will be tough competition for New Orleans to keep its place in the heavy super bowl rotation.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

> Liverpool investigating bid for 2026 Commonwealth Games
> 
> *Liverpool are investigating bidding for the 2026 Commonwealth Games, claiming it would "be a catalyst for regeneration" across the city.*
> 
> ...


More @ http://www.insidethegames.biz/artic...investigating-bid-for-2026-commonwealth-games


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

..



Liam R said:


> Well we (the city) would obviously need a new stadium to host any games as Anfield and Goodison aren't compatible with Athletics, and then that begs the question; "what will happen to that stadium after the games?". I think Everton where hoping for a new stadium before 2026 and as the ARE will most likely not be finished until 2018-19 and both stands paid off 5 or so years later I don't think we'd leave Anfield so soon after the work has been completed.
> 
> EDIT; a very beneficial concept which I firmly believe would work would be if they did choose to build a new stadium in the City they could propose it to the FA as a neutral Semi-Final venue, along with a similar Southern stadium, possibly the Olympic Stadium (though it is obviously no longer neutral, but it is owned by the Council and not West Ham so it would still fit the bill in this concept). I don't think anyone disagrees that the glamour of our national stadium should be reserved for the final alone, not Semi Finals, and having 2 venues, one Northern and one Southern, would work wonders if 2 northern clubs were drawn together and therefore wouldn't have to travel all the way down south just to play at a neutral venue.
> 
> The stadium could also be used as a final venue for local annual youth/school competitions, and, dare I say it; a new venue for the Merseyside Derby so that we could get an equal number of fans in one ground and create a truly unique atmosphere not unlike the Roma-Lazio Derby. That last idea is of course HIGHLY controversial, but I think the atmosphere's would win people over after a couple of games, particularly if it's a City Centre based stadium. Imagine the day out in Liverpool for such an occasion, not once but twice a year!


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

^^ Thing is, a CWG stadium isn't going to be huge, probably capacity 30k+ or something. If it can be combined with Everton's Stadium build (and converted like Manchester's stadium was) that may be different.

You're right, the athletics venue is most problematic. There's absolutely no need for another big stadium in Liverpool if they can't get Everton on board. And if London couldn't (or wouldn't) pay for the upkeep of a small athletics venue after a major-multi sport event, would Liverpool?


----------



## OnwardsAndUpwards (Mar 26, 2015)

RobH said:


> ^^ Thing is, a CWG stadium isn't going to be huge, probably capacity 30k+ or something. If it can be combined with Everton's Stadium build (and converted like Manchester's stadium was) that may be different.
> 
> You're right, the athletics venue is most problematic. There's absolutely no need for another big stadium in Liverpool if they can't get Everton on board. And if London couldn't (or wouldn't) pay for the upkeep of a small athletics venue after a major-multi sport event, would Liverpool?


Liverpool would be a great host. It would do a lot for the image of the city as well.

They would have to be very creative with the athletics venue though. The city doesn't need an athetics venue with a large capacity and it isn't going to fit in with Liverpool or Everton's plans. I'm struggling to think of any city that makes good use of an ahtletics stadium. The bills are always paid by another sport.


----------



## Liam R (May 16, 2015)

RobH said:


> ^^ Thing is, a CWG stadium isn't going to be huge, probably capacity 30k+ or something. If it can be combined with Everton's Stadium build (and converted like Manchester's stadium was) that may be different.
> 
> You're right, the athletics venue is most problematic. There's absolutely no need for another big stadium in Liverpool if they can't get Everton on board. And if London couldn't (or wouldn't) pay for the upkeep of a small athletics venue after a major-multi sport event, would Liverpool?


You'd have to quote me here- but Im sure when the Etihad was built for the 2002 Commonwealth Games as the City of Manchester Stadium it was built to around 40,000 capacity with an agreement already in place with Manchester City that they would inherit the stadium after the games as long as they financially contributed to the conversion, and it's design allowed for further expansion should the club grow which we are seeing now with the recent expansions. Im sure a similar deal could be struck with Everton who would most likely include expansion WITH the post-games football conversion if it wasn't big enough given their recent wealth, but it's whether Everton are willing to wait until 2026. They are wealthy enough to get a stadium sorted now.

You're right though I seriously doubt they'd build a new stadium in Liverpool unless they either got an agreement sorted with one of the clubs to inherit it afterwards, or they had a cost-effective way of converting it into something else. Again I firmly believe Northern and Southern Semi-Final venues are what this country needs to leave Wembley for finals, such stadiums could theoretically also be used for NFL fixtures, European Finals, Rugby Finals, local youth/school finals and in Liverpool's case *possibly* host the local derbies, but a big stadium does need regular income and that issue would have to be clarified before it could become a feasible option.


----------



## Chevy114 (Jul 21, 2011)

aquamaroon said:


> Honestly I can imagine there would be some trepidation on the NFL's end, but if New Orleans assuages their fears then I can definitely imagine them going back. New Orleans is still one of the best cities to host a super bowl in, after all it's hosted the second most super bowls (after miami). And once the Superdome gets its minor A/V improvements in place (i.e. humongous video boards and LED ribbons, HDTVs and michelin starred food in all the suites) it'll be a desireable host stadium again.
> New Orleans biggest threat I'd imagine comes from the stadium competition. LA is coming to the NFL, San Diego may get a new stadium, Miami is going through a huge renovation and Tampa a minor one. Those cities, plus other cities that have built football palaces (like Dallas), will be tough competition for New Orleans to keep its place in the heavy super bowl rotation.


If we are being honest I think New Orleans stays in the hunt because it's a party town. Same reason Tampa stays in the hunt, it's the strip club capital of America. Neither stadium is going to have the amenities that Dallas has like field level bars where you can watch the players walk out and then watch the rest of the game on the field level through glass windows. 

Miami kind of has what Dallas has, but not completely. They at least they listened to the NFL and came up with a proper cover in case it rains again. Also being a party town doesn't help. 

Finally LA and San Diego will do the right thing for this next wave of stadiums so we have nothing to worry about there.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

London clubs are known outside of the British world mainly as "Arsenal London", "Chelsea London", "Fulham London" etc. There is definitely a strong worldwide football brand for London. All these people who started watching top overseas football in the noughties (especially because of the advent of high quality live broadcasts on TV) will have a great appreciation of Arsenal and Chelsea, two of the most iconic clubs of that era. I remember my own shock when learning of the takeover of Man City, why would a rich guy buy anything other than a London club?


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2018)

alexandru.mircea said:


> *London clubs are known outside of the British world mainly as "Arsenal London", "Chelsea London", "Fulham London" etc. *There is definitely a strong worldwide football brand for London. All these people who started watching top overseas football in the noughties (especially because of the advent of high quality live broadcasts on TV) will have a great appreciation of Arsenal and Chelsea, two of the most iconic clubs of that era. I remember my own shock when learning of the takeover of Man City, why would a rich guy buy anything other than a London club?


Not sure what world you're referring to. Definitely not this one.


----------



## Rev Stickleback (Jun 23, 2009)

alexandru.mircea said:


> London clubs are known outside of the British world mainly as "Arsenal London", "Chelsea London", "Fulham London" etc. There is definitely a strong worldwide football brand for London.


I think that's only true in a few countries. I know they do in Germany. I saw a fan on tv at the CSKA v Arsenal match a few weeks ago wearing an "Arsenal London" scarf (a local) so maybe they do it in Russia too. I don't think it's in any way normal though.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2018)

If they do in Germany, it's certainly not everyone. Here's the EPL page on Germany's most popular newspaper Bild: https://sportbild.bild.de/fussball/premier-league/premierleague/home-44103642.sport.html

Mentions of Arsenal, Chelsea. London nowhere to be found.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Rev Stickleback said:


> I think that's only true in a few countries. I know they do in Germany. I saw a fan on tv at the CSKA v Arsenal match a few weeks ago wearing an "Arsenal London" scarf (a local) so maybe they do it in Russia too. I don't think it's in any way normal though.


The simplest explanation is he's been playing a lot of ProEvo.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

5portsF4n said:


> Not sure what world you're referring to. Definitely not this one.


Of course, English speaking people will not have this particular problem, but its version the other way around: mentioning non existing clubs such as "Sporting Lisbon", "Athletic Bilbao", "Red Star Belgrade", "Inter Milan" etc. Don't get me wrong, I don't have anything against this way of referring to clubs, on the contrary, but there certainly are *a lot* of Portuguese, Spanish etc pedants online to ragingly correct you if you use them. Anyway, this is a much smaller problem, because such examples are rather rare outside of Britain, clubs do tend to have the city in their respective names.

I don't know what Pro Evo is, I'm referring to the way clubs are referred to in TV commentary, in the written press, among fans... For example if you listen to the football podcast published by The Guardian, the French pundit said on his most recent appearance "Celtic Glasgow" despite surely knowing how much that annoys many Celtic fans. Even after decades of living in Britain, he still can't completely get rid of this...


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2018)

alexandru.mircea said:


> Of course, English speaking people will not have this particular problem, but its version the other way around: mentioning non existing clubs such as "Sporting Lisbon", "Athletic Bilbao", "Red Star Belgrade", "Inter Milan" etc. Don't get me wrong, I don't have anything against this way of referring to clubs, on the contrary, but there certainly are *a lot* of Portuguese, Spanish etc pedants online to ragingly correct you if you use them. Anyway, this is a much smaller problem, because such examples are rather rare outside of Britain, clubs do tend to have the city in their respective names.
> 
> I don't know what Pro Evo is, I'm referring to the way clubs are referred to in TV commentary, in the written press, among fans... For example if you listen to the football podcast published by The Guardian, the French pundit said on his most recent appearance "Celtic Glasgow" despite surely knowing how much that annoys many Celtic fans. Even after decades of living in Britain, he still can't completely get rid of this...


I agree with your examples listed there, espec Celtic as ive seen that before, but the London Arsenal thing Ive not seen mentioned before (and I occasionally browse Bild, la gazzetta, lequipe, marca and globoesporte). 

red star also literally translates to crvena zvezda, as you probably know, so more translation than misrepresentation. 

pro evo is a soccer video game which doesnt have premier league license unlike fifa. so chelsea is London fc, and tottenham is north east london.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

5portsF4n said:


> pro evo is a soccer video game which doesnt have premier league license unlike fifa. so chelsea is London fc, and tottenham is north east london.


Yeah, sorry to confuse you Alexandru, it was just a silly joke.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Yes, in Germany they prefer to call also the city of the club.
Galatasary Istanbul
Olympiakos Piräus
etc

Most they also just say / wrote the city.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n8dcLOxhHhA


----------

